# Biken auf Korsika!?



## peak_a_boo (30. Januar 2004)

Hi...
ich fahre im März nach Korsika.....
wer hat gute Routen oder evtl. Kartenmaterial mit Trails usw... oder gute Links?!?!?

Danke steff


----------



## Snake (30. Januar 2004)

peak_a_boo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi...
> ich fahre im März nach Korsika.....
> wer hat gute Routen oder evtl. Kartenmaterial mit Trails usw... oder gute Links?!?!?
> 
> Danke steff



Geh mal auf die Seite vom Elmar Nessler, da sind auch Links für Korsika-Tripps. http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/links.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (30. Januar 2004)

servus,
schau einfach mal auf meine seite da sind auch einige sacehn zu korsika drauf.
super geile insel zum biken!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.bergradln.info

mfg
clemson


----------



## sop (15. März 2004)

hallo zusammen

Die Infos auf euren homepages sind ja wirklich o.k. aber ist das wirklich schon alles was man Bikemässig über Korsika an Informationen  finden kann?   

gibt es tatsächlich keinen Bike-führer oder Karte von Korsika? habe schon bei google geforscht, jedoch nix schlaues gefunden.

wer hat noch Infos? auch in nichtdeutsch.

thanks sop


----------



## clemson (15. März 2004)

Servus,

kann deine frage verstehen.
ging mir wegen infos zu korsika damals genauso.
gibt noch einige infos bzgl dem korsika cross auf www.nobrakes.de


hab auch auf französischen seiten nicht viel gefunden.
hilft eigentlich nur ausgiebiges kartenstudium..sollte ich mehr infos noch wo finden geb ich bescheid

mfg
clemson


----------



## kritimani (15. März 2004)

bon soir mitanand!

vielleicht eh schon spaet, aber des koennte hilfreich sein:
VTT France 

karten:
die wanderkarten von I.G.N. sind m.E. das aktuellste und genaueste für einen VTT urlaub en corse. seit kurzem gibt es auch eine cd IGN Rando Corse.  

manfred


----------



## johnny.winter (17. März 2004)

Ich war schon zum wiederholten Mal dort und habe die Insel ziemlich intensiv zu Fuß erkundet. Schöne für MTB geeignete Trails? Kaum welche gesehen, ehrlich gesagt. Meine Empfehlung: unbedingt vorher mit Leuten reden, die schon dort zum Biken waren.
Ich würde gern nochmal hin - zum Trialen. Oder RR fahren.


----------



## clemson (17. März 2004)

In bike und mountain bike waren in den letzten jahren auch ab und an berichte von Touren in Korsika......

Wenn man sich von macchia, kartenstudium und ab und an tragen nicht stören läst ist korsika für mich einer der besten bike spots


----------



## sop (18. März 2004)

danke mal für die infos!! 

ja sieht dann wohl nach gutem kartenstudium aus! 

habe auch schon gehört das viel wanderwege in den bergen nicht fahrbar sein sollen (bergauf versteht sich) 

ich hab ja nix gegen ab und zu das bike zu schieben, aber meine freundin schon eher...

ja mal schauen was ich bis juni noch rauskriege..

greez sop


----------



## clemson (18. März 2004)

Der Gr20 ist sicher nicht fahrbar,


aber es gibt ja auch  viele leichtere Wanderwege breite Forstpisten etc....

Hoffe das ich es im  Spätsommer auch wieder nach Korsika schaffe

mfg
clemson


----------



## baikhai (18. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

war schon mehrfach auf Korsika zum Radln. Finde es MTB- mäßig nicht so prall. Die meisten Wanderwege (GR und Varianten) sind definitiv nichts fürs MTB. Auf den Karten eingezeichnete Pfade sind sehr oft zugewachsen oder auch garnicht mehr vorhanden. Wir hatten damals 2 ca. 10 Jahre alte MTB Führer, einen italienisch, einen französisch, waren nur leider auch nicht sehr hilfreich, da viele Wege nicht mehr vorhanden waren. Die beste Ecke ist nach meiner Meinung rund um den Bavella Paß. Hier habe ich sogar Touren aus den Führern gefunden.

Aber ich denke, es gibt schon genug Trial. Nur dazu sind Insiderinfos wichtig.
Auf den kleinen Straßen radln ist allerdings auch nicht schlecht,

Grüße,

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sop (23. August 2004)

o.k. Ich war im Juni 04 in Korsika zum Biken und Baden und wollte hier noch mein Feedback hinterlassen!
in der ersten Woche waren wir im Nordwesten der Insel, genau in Algajola bei i'lle Rousse.
Die meisten Touren sind ohne weitere Infos relativ schwer zu finden, oder enden gerne in einer Sackgasse, aber ich kann euch wärmstens den Mike von http://www.campcorse.com empfehlen   !
Wirklich netter Typ! Er hat uns Touren auf der Karte gezeigt und uns auch mal auf Tour begleitet da er gerade Zeit hatte...
Ganz Toll sind die von ihm auf GPS aufgezeichneten Biketouren. Mit der Satelitennavigation, und der zugehörigen Karte mit Höhenprofil etc. sind die Touren einfach zu finden. Die Geräte werden zu fairen Preisen vermietet.
In der zweiten Woche waren wir im Süden bei Bonifacio. von dort gibts (noch) keine GPS-Touren aber Mike hat mir dort auf Karte ne sehr schöne 35km Rundtour gezeigt.
so nun genug der Werbung   

Im allgemeinen muss man ab und zu mit rel. harten Aufstiegen Rechnen, da das Gelände schon mal was verblockt ist. aber mit etwas biss und der richtigen Routenwahl ist Korsika durchaus zum Biken zu empfehlen. Empfehle auch das Rennrad noch einzupacken. Der Bavellapass ist wunderschön aber man muss ihn von Porto Vecchio her in Angriff nehmen und auch auf selber Strasse zurück. Die andere Seite des Passes hat schlechten Belag.


Gruss Stefano


----------



## schorty (8. März 2005)

hallo sop, hallo zusammen,

möchte jetzt über pfingsten auch nach korsika. besser gesagt meine bessere hälfte möchte hin und ich nehm mal meinen freerider zum biken mit.
werde voraussichtlich im westen eine unterkunft suchen.

hab ihr noch tips über gute touren oder klasse trails : ?

@sop: du sprachst von gps daten... hast zu zufällig noch ein backup?

gruß schorty


----------



## chaecker (9. März 2005)

Servus,

meines Wissens bietet Mike von campcorse.com in der zweiten Pfinstferienwoche eine MTB Abendteuer tour an. Dauer: eine knappe Woche.
Falls man nicht solange Zeit hat lohnt sich ein Abstecher nach Algajola, um von ihm ein GPS mit Tourenbeschreibung zu mieten. Ich wiederhole oben genanntes: er ist total nett und überaus faire Preise. Ansonsten gibt es meiner Info nach keinen, der auf der Insel was entsprechendes bieten kann.
Ich gehe an Pfingsten wieder hin, vielleicht sehen wir uns da!


----------



## schorty (10. März 2005)

hi chaecker, dank dir für die infos! ich geh ja mit der freundin hin und hab somit keine zeit für eine wochentour ... wenn du dich auskennst können wir ja mal zusammen biken? wo gehst du den genau hin? werde mike mal anmailen.

gruß schorty


----------



## sop (13. März 2005)

hallo schorty

wir hatten unsere unterkunft hier http://www.residencesandamiano.com einfache bungalowähnliche appartements zu einem vernünftigen preis. 

kann dir wirklich nur nochmal den Mike empfehlen und beim ihm genügend tips reinholen und das GPS zu mieten (ich habe selber kein gerät und somit auch kein backup). es gibt nicht sehr viele touren welche du ohne hilfe oder akribischem Kartenstudium machen kannst (jedenfalls wenn du deine freundin behalten willst   ) "Freundintauglich" und einfach zu finden ist die sehr schöne rundtour von algajola an di punta spano und zurück. Die punta spano ist eine superschöne Badebucht mit Granitblöcken die aus dem Wasser ragen.
dort hat es auch ein sehr romantisches (nicht ganz günstiges) Hotel falls du deine bessere Hälfte verwöhnen willst...

wenn du alleine auf eigene faust losziehst musst halt schon mit umkehr- und tragepassagen rechnen. 

Als Kartenmaterial kann ich dir die Software-Karte "IGN Rando Corse"  empfehlen. mit welcher du routen am pc planen kannst un in dein GPS überspielen kannst (weiss aber nicht wie gut das funzt) ansonsten kannst du die Kartenausschnitte welche du zu gedenken brauchst detailliert ausdrucken. 

bin auch eher der freerider aber wenn ein rennrad besitzst nimm es auch mit, wirklich super touren zu machen dort!

p.s. nimm genug Ersatzschläuche oder Flickzeug mit! der scharfe granit ist echt gummifeindlich.

greez sop


----------



## schorty (21. März 2005)

hi sop,

danke für deine tips!! werde bald mal mike kontaktieren und mit ihm reden, ob er mir die gps daten gegen eine gebühr zur verfügung stellt, da ich ja selbst ein gps habe.
die meisten touren werde ich alleine machen, doch meine freundin nimmt auch ich neues scott genius mit und da denk ich wird sie auch mal eine kl tour mitbiken  

nach dem kartenmaterial werde ich auch mal schaun. vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der ein paar gute touren mit seinem gps aufgezeichnet hat...

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sop (22. März 2005)

denke "mike the bike" wird da sicher mit sich reden lassen! sonst kannst ihn noch mit Pizza und wein bestechen


----------



## chaecker (16. April 2005)

Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt, auf Korsika zu biken, sollte sich die neue MountainBike kaufen. Hier ist ein appetitmachender Bericht über drei Touren drin. Der erwähnte Guide, "Kanzler" Mike, ist jener (oben erwähnt) von campcorse.com. Mittlerweile ist es raus, dass er am 22.-28. Mai eine Abentteuerwoche mit dem Bike anbietet. Nähere Infos im Anhang.


----------



## schorty (17. April 2005)

hatte mit mike schon guten mailkontakt. bei ihm bekommt man sehr günstig gps daten wenn man auf eigene faust und mit eigenem gps los möchte. werde an pfingsten mal ein paar touren testen und hier berichten.
wegen den dornen habe ich mir überlegt 2 richtig fette downhill schlappen aufzuziehn ... all maity oder so ... ein fat albert ist doch recht dünn und es soll ja recht viele dornen geben.

wie sind da eure erfahrungen?


----------



## clemson (18. April 2005)

also wir waren 2 Wochen mit Ritchey Z-Max unterwegs und das ohne platten

ja der bericht im mountain bike magazin macht wieder lust auf korsika....

nicht vergeßen die leckeren käse und wurstwaren made in korsika zu probieren, zwar  teuer aber echt lecker


----------



## schorty (18. April 2005)

hm, der ist ja wohl vergleichbar mit dem schwalbe fat albert ... dann tut das wohl doch nicht not mit dem dh-schlappen ...

gruß schorty


----------



## chaecker (18. April 2005)

Hi schorty,

letztes Mal war ich mit dem Michelin Wildgripper XLS unterwegs und hatte nur einmal einen Platten, als ich abseits eines Weges unterwegs war. Ich würde nicht extra andere (schwere) Mäntel aufziehen, da sonst das schöne cruisen auf den Küstenstraßen leidet.

cu
Christoph


----------



## chaecker (13. Mai 2005)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Wetter über Pfingsten auf Korsika? Mit welchen Temperaturen muss tags/ abends/nachts im schlimmsten Fall gerechnet werden?
Übrigens für Kurzentschlossene: es sind noch Plätze für die MTB-Abendteuerwoche durch Korsika in 1 Woche (siehe oben) frei.


----------



## schorty (31. Mai 2005)

hi leute,

bin wieder da von korsika und noch voll im trail fieber    .

habe mit der hilfe von mike (http://www.campcorse.com ) und auf eigene faust mit IGN karten tolle trails entdeckt (gleiches niveau wie die bekannten garda trails!). 
korsika ist dünn besiedelt und die meisten straßen sind wenig befahren. in der vorsaison ist es auch noch nicht sehr teuer. der asphalt reicht meist nicht ganz auf die berge rauf, so daß schiebepassagen leider fast zu jeder guten tour gehören. viele tails schlängeln sich auf bergrücken bis ans meer und bieten super panorama. 
für weniger kratzer von den dornen an den armen und beinen sind protectoren beim dh zu empfehlen --- die hat ja der freerider bei guten downhills sowieso dran - oder?

danke an mike und an alle für die guten tips aus dem forum!!  

folgende seiten bieten hilfe und gute infos:

http://www.campcorse.com -> gute cc touren und tips und hilfe ohne ende

http://www.ign.fr/ -> karten ... manchmal auch auf kosika nich einfach zu besorgen --- besser vorher ordern!

www.bergradln.info -> super freeridetour mit langer schiebepassage 

happy trails

alex


----------



## JörgTölzel (3. Juni 2005)

Hey Jungs,

bin gerade auf Euren Thread gestoßen, weil ich Ende Juni auch endlich mal wieder auf die Ile de beauté will. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mich sicher auch mal an Mike the bike wenden werde: Hat inzwischen jemand von Euch GPS-Daten, die ich verwenden könnte? Habe mir jetzt auch die CD-ROM vom IGN geordert, bin mal gespannt, wie gut die sind. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob die Fugawi-tauglich sind?

Ich hab jetzt auch noch zwei Links gefunden, die ziemlich tauglich erscheinen und die ich nicht für mich behalten möchte:

Viele Hintergrundinfos und 8 ausführliche Touren aus Korsika:
http://www.bikextra.de/mountainbike/touren-mtb-korsika.htm

Geführte Touren, Bikeverleih, GPS-Leihgeräte und gegen Gebühr auch GPS-Daten:
http://www.con-la-natura.de/00000387.html

Wenn ich zurück bin und taugliche GPS Daten im Gepäck habe, werde ich diese wohl bei gps-tour.info veröffentlichen. Da ist Korsika leider auch noch überhaupt nicht vertreten.

Bis demnächst!
Jörg


----------



## JörgTölzel (6. Juni 2005)

Um das an dieser Stelle auch noch klar zu stellen: Ich veröffentliche grundsätzlich nur selbst erarbeitete GPS-Touren! Touren zu klauen und zu veröffentlichen erachte ich als Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorty (8. Juni 2005)

hi jörg,

wollte dir schon antworten, bin gerade viel gesch. unterwegs  

mike ist auf jeden fall die erste adresse im norden korsikas. er hat einige gps track mit guten touren (xc niveau) die er günstig anbietet. wenn du ne wanderkarte mitbringst hat er bstimmt auch noch viele tips für dich. solltest du auch gern mal etwas bergauf schieben und bergrunter etwas anspruchsvolleres fahren wollen, kann ich dir ein paar tracks schicken. also der track von der unter http://www.bergradln.info/ beschriebeneb fango bach tour und einigen einige trail touren am cap corse bei centuri. sind natürlich  irrwege und eisdielenabstecher mit drauf  
werlches format wäre ok für dich?
gruß alex


----------



## clemson (8. Juni 2005)

ja die tour zum fango bach ist schon ein traum, wenn man das tragestück hinter sich hat.

das weckt sehsucht in mir 

naja mal schaun obs nächstes jahr mal wieder mit korsika klappt...

sind sicherlich noch reichlich unentdeckte traumtouren  zu erforschen

ahcja sollte sich bei den beschreibungen etwas geändert haben last es mich wissen, dann  kann man das ja mit einpflegen.....

mfg
clemson


----------



## schorty (8. Juni 2005)

hi clemson,

echt klasse beschreibung von dir! wie waren denn die touren im süden im vergleich zum norden?
auf der bonifato (fango bach) tour gehen zwei wanderwege hoch. einer ist auf der landkarte sehr eng-gezackter (den bin ich hoch)  und der andere ist etwas weniger gezackter. mike hat einen tag später gemeint, daß man auf beiden eh schieben muß, doch im nachhinein würde ich eher den zweiten einstieg (wie von dir beschrieben) nehmen. für den downhill würde ich wegen der macchia und des schwierigkeitsgrades schützer empfehlen. 
gruß alex


----------



## chaecker (11. September 2005)

Hi,

ich war ja auch an Pfingsten in Korsika zum biken. Es ist dort schwierig, einfach draufloszufahren wenn es um Trails geht - die enden häufiger als gedacht im Nichts. Dafür war die geführte MTB-Abendteuerwoche topp. Geniales flair bei tollen Temperaturen in abwechslungsreichen Terrain. Im Hochsommer wahrscheinlich zu heiß. Kann man bei den deutschen Regengüssen zur Zeit nur wieder davon träumen. Anbei noch ein paar Eindrücke in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## corsebiker (12. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
na wenn soviel über mich geredet wird, da muss ich mich halt auch mal melden. Danke für die Blumen und die warmen Worte !!

Korsika ist halt schon speziell zum Biken, eher was für wilde Burschen , Abenteurer usw.
Die Anderen sollen weiterhin an Gardasee fahren oder nach Malle!

Vielliecht hält sich ja einer für nen richtigen Biker, und hat Bock vom 1. - 8. Oktober auf ne Bike Woche Korsika, 5 Touren, sportlich, anspruchsvoll, Unterkunft direkt am Meer in Appartements.
Wird auch drüber berichtet in ner grossen Bikerzeitung, also, wenn Ihr auch noch gut ausschaut kommt Ihr auch noch aufs Foto.
Ansonsten dann wieder im Frühjahr, um Pfingsten, zum Abenteuer - Camp.

Schönen Herbst noch, und Danke

Mike
camp corse
bike tours  and more
Algajola


----------



## chaecker (16. September 2005)

Leider habe ich Anfang Oktober keinen Urlaub sonst hätte ich starkes Interesse gehabt. Naja vielleicht nächstes Jahr   .


----------



## checkb (21. September 2005)

> Im Hochsommer wahrscheinlich zu heiß


Wir waren im Juli und hatten keine Probleme, sicher Geschmackssache. Durch die Höhe und das Meer geht in der Regel ein angenehmer Wind. Auf den meisten Touren findet man auch viele schattige Abschnitte und Bäche, Quellen und Wasserlöcher zur Abkühlung.





*Bachquerung Fiumme*





*Erfrischung nach 2 Kilometer schieben*



> Korsika ist halt schon speziell zum Biken, eher was für wilde Burschen , Abenteurer usw.
> Die Anderen sollen weiterhin an Gardasee fahren oder nach Malle!


Mike, Korsika ist geil, aber Lago bleibt Lago. 

Ich finde das Problem auf Korsika ist der viele Asphalt. Man kann zwar kombinieren ohne Ende und findet absolute Traumtrails jedoch landet man immer wieder auf Asphalt und oder prallt gegen Stacheldraht. Irgendwie hat man den Eindruck es gab irgendwann ein Förderprogramm zum asphaltieren und einzäunen. Die Kombi Bike und Meer ist sehr reizvoll und speziell Algajola als Ausgang für Touren genial. 

Deine Touren sind der perfekte Einstieg auf Korsika, wer es ein bisschen technischer und anspruchsvoller möchte sollte den Wanderwegen zwischen den Dörfern folgen, die sind einfach göttlich. Das Prinzip ist realtiv einfach, immer den perfekt aufgezeichneten GPS Tracks von Mike folgen und sobald man zwischen den Orten einen Wanderwegweiser sieht sofort von der Strasse abbiegen und den i.Regel nun folgenden verblockten Felsenschüttelsingletrail folgen.  




*Traumtrail von Occiglioni nach I'lle Rousse*





*Traumtrail von Corbara nach Bocca di  Carbonnaja*

Ein kleiner Tipp noch, vor dem Abbiegen schauen ob der Trail Berghoch geht oder Bergrunter. Berghoch ist fast immer unfahrbar, da ist es besser auf Asphalt zu strampeln. Querverbindungen ohne grosse Höhenunterschiede und Bergrunter sind fast alle durchgängig fahrbar.

Wir haben Trails ohne Ende gefunden und riesig Spass gehabt, DANKE FÜR DEINE TIPPS.

Gruss checkb


----------



## clemson (15. Januar 2006)

So nachdem ich mal wieder plane im Juni oder Juli nach Krsika zu fahren, bin ich im www auf folgende news gestoßen...

wird  wohl bald einen bike führer für Korsika geben

http://www.rother.de/Rother.htm

mal schaun ob er für mich rechtzeitg rauskommt...

ansonsten werden mal wieder die Karten studiert   um neue Touren zu erforschen


----------



## Grüne Fee (16. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Schau doch einfach ma auf 

http://www.mtb-ilmenau.de 

vorbei. Ich war letztes Jahr 2 Wochen auf Korsika und bin auch ein paar Touren gefahren.   Das schon angesprochene Problem mit dem vielen Asphalt is natürlich weniger schön. Falls noch schöne Touren gefunden werden sollten, kann man sie ja ma hier posten!

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (10. März 2006)

so wie´s ausschaut kommt der bike führer vonm rother bergverlag wohl erst im august aufn markt

schade da ich ende mai anfang juni  mal wieder  korsika einen besuch abstatten werde


----------



## clemson (20. Juni 2006)

so, seit letzter Woche wieder zurück aus Korsika.

War mal wieder traumhaft, ein paar sehr feine  Trails gefunden...aber auch wieder hart  korsische Wege und Macchia können einen ganz schön mitnehmen....

Sobald wir endlich mal dazu kommen unsere page zu überarbeiten gibts die neuen Infos auch auf unserer page

mfg
clemson


----------



## Grüne Fee (20. Juni 2006)

Hey!

Dann beeil dich mal, fahr am 27.7 auch wieder hin! Also bis dahin will ich Bilder sehen!  

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## clemson (20. Juni 2006)

schau ma mal...als kleiner appetithappen






















mfg
clemson


----------



## Grüne Fee (25. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Weiß jemand, ob man die Strecke von Lozzi zur Ercu-Hütte mit dem Mountainbike fahrbar ist? Das ist eine Möglichkeit zum Monte Cinto zu starten und eine gute Alternative zu Haute-Asco.

Lt. Wanderführer ist das Wegstück eine "sehr stark ausgewaschene Schotterpiste". 

Wär lässig, wenn da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat!

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Günna X (30. Juni 2006)

Naja eigentlich ist die Frage doch eher, wie man am sichersten sein Bike dort (für die Zeit der Cinto-Besteigung) deponiert, oder?

Stefan Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kranked_V (16. August 2006)

[email protected]
bin am überlegen ende august ein paar tage nach korsika zum bike zu gehen...
die fragen...welche aufkommen ->wohin? 
flug geht bis bastia
-sollte man in der nördlichen gegend bleiben und von dort aus touren fahren?
-wo anderst hin...besser? alternativen?
--per bike und rucksack...ala inselcross bis in süden und per bus zurück nach bastia?
-hat jemd vorschläge für nen zeltplatz...oder ne anständige ferienwohnung?
-sonstige tourenvorschläge...was/wie/wohin...was muss man machen...kann man machen?
-ist die seracjoe-route selbstständig fahrbar?
-wo den bike-koffer/transportkoffer in bastia deponieren?

...sind einige frage...wie ihr seht...bin ich absoluter korsika neuling?
für einige typs bin ich dankbar....
--------------------
greetz


----------



## clemson (16. August 2006)

serac route: selbstständig sicher fahrbar, schau mal bei www.nobrakes.de, da gibt es eine beschreibung.
ist, denke ich, jedoch nur mit guten karten und kartenkenntnisse ohne probs zu fahren...
ausschilderungen wegweiser etc sind a wengerl mangelware......

mfg
clemson


----------



## Kranked_V (16. August 2006)

welche ign karten sollte man sich besorgen?
gesamte region oder mehrere karten? (für insel nord-süd cross)
gibts alternativen? wo bestellen? vor ort?


----------



## clemson (17. August 2006)

servus,

wir hatten uns für unsere tourengebiete die ign 1:25000 kartnn besorgt.
vorweg haben wir einige  karten mit der cd-room  von ign geplant

karten bekommst du online hier
http://www.ign.fr/affiche_rubrique.asp?lng_id=FR&rbr_id=1575&NGROUPE1=8&NGROUPE2=8&NGROUPE3=8#1

oder aber auch vor ort in  großen supermärkten oder buchhandlungen

wir hatten unseren startort entweder  in calvi oder in der nähe von portovecchio, da kann man hat wunderbar  bike and beach miteinander verbinden.

aber auch das landesinnere hat traumhafte plätze, quasi die qual der wahl

mfg
clemson


----------



## clemson (17. August 2006)

leider für mich dieses jahr zu spät, aber der bike führer von rother bergverlag ist nun erhätlich

http://www.rother.de/index.htm

werd mir mal gleich ein exemplar für den nächsten korsika urlaub besorgen
mal schaun obs ein paar anregungen gibt


----------



## Kranked_V (17. August 2006)

die cd: ist das diese hier?

http://mapfox.de/IGN25_CD_02.php

ja...die frage stellt sich mir gerde...entw. von nord nach süd...oder zentral wo blieben und von dort aus tagestouren fahren...?? mmhh?


----------



## clemson (17. August 2006)

ja das ist die cd


----------



## Kranked_V (17. August 2006)

ok...danke mal! 
habe mir die cd und den rother führer mal bestellt und werd mich die tage einlesen...und entscheiden ob wir eine tour, oder tagestouren fahren?!
war mal/kennt jemd. nen schmucken camping als empfehlung?? ob meeresnähe oder innland is erstmal egal?


----------



## clemson (17. August 2006)

Camping Fateau vor porto vecchio...
traumhaft gelegen, gepflegte plätze und keine massen an leuten....
links und rechts 2 super badebuchten

genau anschrift müßte ich  suchen...wenn ja pm


----------



## Matze. (19. August 2006)

Campings:   Marina di Aleria in Aleria, Marina di erba rossa und Arinella bianca in Ghisonaccia, Esplanade bei Propriano, L´Avena in Tizzano bei Sartene, Sole e Vista in Porto, le deux Torrents bei Galeria, de la plage in Algajola, U Kalliste in St.Florent und Tuani im Restonicatal.
Die genannten Campings sind aus meiner Sicht allesamt gut. Von der Lage teils super (Tuani, L´Avena, Sole e Vista). Zum wandern/biken zentral gelegen dürften aber nur Tuani und le deux Torrents sein, evtl noch U Kalliste. Andere Plätze habe ich auch schon besucht, würde die aber nicht empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott (19. August 2006)

Wir waren letztes Jahr im September/Oktober auf Korsika und sind unter anderem rund um die Bavella-Spitzen unterwegs gewesen. Einfach Karte zur Hand genommen und auf gut Glück, haben echt gute Trails und Touren gemacht. Allerdings mit vorher ausgearbeiteten Touren sicher einfacher zu fahren. Aber deutlich weniger "Verkehr" wie in den Alpen.......


----------



## clemson (27. August 2006)

so hab mir jetzt mal den führer aus dem rother bergverlag besorgt

sind 29 touren drinnen und auf den ersten blick sicher einige sehr nette sachen dabei, wobei man sicher nicht um kartenstudium herumkommt um die richtig guten trails zu finden

aber für den preis auf ae fälle sehr impfehenswert als  grundlage für bike touren auf korsika


----------



## surfmasta (31. August 2006)

Hi,
ich werde vermutlich am 10. bis 15. September nach Korsika fliegen und möchte mit meinen MTB einmal rund um Korsika biken (Meeresnähe auf glatten Asphalt). Dann mit Zelt und Rucksack auf dem Rücken. Als zeitliches Limit habe ich mir 20-25 Tage gesetzt um ab und zu noch Abstecher nach Korsika rein zu machen.
Meine Fragen sind:
- Ist es möglich überall mal für ne Nacht das Zelt aufzuschlagen?
- Wo und wieviel Nahrung/Getränkenachschub für die Tour holen?
- Ist nen Fahrradhelm pflicht? Hab nämlich noch kein und bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch ein hole.
- Wenn ich das zeitlich nicht schaffe, wie komme ich am besten rechtzeitig und zu welchen Preis zum Flughafen zurueck?
- ... (weiter Vorschläge worauf ich achten sollte?)


----------



## Grüne Fee (31. August 2006)

surfmasta schrieb:
			
		

> - Ist es möglich überall mal für ne Nacht das Zelt aufzuschlagen?



Wild campen ist auf Korsika strengstens verboten! Du kannst aber je nach Sprachfertigkeiten Privatgrundbesitzer fragen, ob du auf ihrem Grundstück zelten darfst. Allerdings ist Korsika ziemlich gut mit Zeltplätzen erschlossen. Wenn du die Route halbwegs sinnvoll planst, sollltest du damit kein Problem haben.



			
				surfmasta schrieb:
			
		

> - Wo und wieviel Nahrung/Getränkenachschub für die Tour holen?



Am besten in den großen Supermärkten. An der Küste gibts davon jede Menge. Im Landesinneren musst du gut planen, weil nicht jeder keine Ort einen solchen Supermarkt hat. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sind selbst so "Tante Emma Läden" selten!



			
				surfmasta schrieb:
			
		

> - Ist nen Fahrradhelm pflicht? Hab nämlich noch kein und bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch ein hole.



Keine Ahnung. Aber je nachdem welche Straßen du fährst, ist es ratsam einen Helm zu tragen (falls dir dein Leben lieb ist)!



			
				surfmasta schrieb:
			
		

> - Wenn ich das zeitlich nicht schaffe, wie komme ich am besten rechtzeitig und zu welchen Preis zum Flughafen zurueck?



Tja, da gibt es Taxis, die Bahn und an öffentliche Busse kann ich mich nicht entsinnen bzw. hab kaum welche gesehen!

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## nuts (1. Februar 2008)

Waren 2 Wochen in Korsika zum Klettern und Wandern, haben nur eine Nacht auf einem Zeltplatz verbracht, den Rest wild, wurden einmal von der Polizei verscheucht, sind dann aber nur paar hundert Meter weiter gefahren und ham dort weiter geschlafen. Hier ist schlechtes Französisch ein überzeugendes Argument


----------



## henk66 (7. April 2008)

um so dreister der platz, um so besser lässt es sich campen 
immer freundlich "bon jour" sagen und dann passt das schon.
ich hab dort schon monatelang in den büschen gecampt.


----------



## horstj (7. April 2008)

surfmasta schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich werde vermutlich am 10. bis 15. September nach Korsika fliegen und möchte mit meinen MTB einmal rund um Korsika biken (Meeresnähe auf glatten Asphalt). Dann mit Zelt und Rucksack auf dem Rücken. Als zeitliches Limit habe ich mir 20-25 Tage gesetzt um ab und zu noch Abstecher nach Korsika rein zu machen.
> Meine Fragen sind:
> - Ist es möglich überall mal für ne Nacht das Zelt aufzuschlagen? (1)
> ...



1) es gibt recht viele abgelegene Orte auf der Insel (und recht rauhe Burschen), an denen man die dicken Patronenhülsen zur Seite schieben und sich hinhauen kann. Auch Unterschlüpfe und Ställe gibt es, auf Zelt könnte man/würde ich verzichten. Erlaubt ist wild campen nicht.
2) Korsika ist erschlossenes mitteleuropäisches Territorium. Wegen Defekten/verirren bei Touren ins Innere mal eine Portion mehr. "Supermärkte" gibt es oft nur An der Küste, Wasserarme Regionen nicht unbedingt.
3) Immer, Was hat das mit Korsika zu tun?
4) Das Streckennetz ist beschränkt (Calvi, Bastia, Ajaccio, Porto Vecchio, Aleria) aber sensationell (Schmalspurtriebwagen im Gebirge), Busse gehen, aber Rad muss vermutlich teils ausseinandergeschraubt werden.


EDIT: habe gerade auf eine Frage vom vorletzten Jahr geantwortet  Bin aber nicht der eingzige!


----------



## fatz (7. April 2008)

henk66 schrieb:


> um so dreister der platz, um so besser lässt es sich campen
> immer freundlich "bon jour" sagen und dann passt das schon.


ich kenn leute, die haben dabei schon ins falsche ende einer schrotflinte geschaut.....


----------



## henk66 (8. April 2008)

stimmt schon, dass die locals nicht wirklich zimperlich sind.
bei feuer auf ihrem grund und boden verstehen sie keinen spass!
...schrotflinten gibt es wahrscheinlich in jedem haushalt,
aber eher für die saujagd als um touris abzuballern.
wer sicher gehen will sollte, egal ob auf korsika oder sonst wo,
selber auch eine schrotflinte dabei haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. April 2008)

henk66 schrieb:


> bei feuer auf ihrem grund und boden verstehen sie keinen spass!


bei feuer sowieso nicht. aber allein privatgrund sollte man schon aus gesundheitlichen gruenden meiden...


> ...schrotflinten gibt es wahrscheinlich in jedem haushalt,
> aber eher für die saujagd als um touris abzuballern.


wohl eher zum ballern auf singvoegel   schon mal am samstag so einen kleinen 
autokonvoy in die macchia fahren sehen? da geht dann gleich das geballer los.

hab auf korsika auch schon oft irgendwo im auto wild gecampt. war nie ein problem. aber 
wie gesagt weg von privatgrund.


----------



## henk66 (9. April 2008)

da hast du recht. mit einer schrotflinte eine sau umlegen, das ist nicht einfach!
bisher habe ich immer nur überall die patronenhülsen rumliegen sehen,
aber noch keinen ganzen singvogeljagdtrupp bei der arbeit beobachtet. naja, die machen vor nichts halt. selbst igel sind oder waren einst eine delikatesse auf korsika.


----------



## the_real_iflow (9. April 2008)

Weiss einer was über den Verbleib von Mike von Campcorse? Seine eMail-Adresse [email protected] funktioniert leider nicht.

Grüße!


----------



## henk66 (9. April 2008)

schweddl schrieb:


> Weiss einer was über den Verbleib von Mike von Campcorse? Seine eMail-Adresse [email protected] funktioniert leider nicht.
> 
> Grüße!



sorry, keine ahnung, webseite geht auch nicht mehr.
vielleicht hilft dir seine telefonnummer: 00 33 (4 95) 60 67 59


----------



## rayc (9. April 2008)

schweddl schrieb:


> Weiss einer was über den Verbleib von Mike von Campcorse? Seine eMail-Adresse [email protected] funktioniert leider nicht.
> 
> Grüße!



Im EUROMAX Thread hat er sich mal in der Richtung geaeussert, das er die Insel Richtung Festland (Provence?) verlaesst.
Die SuFu muesste da weiterhelfen...

Im EUROMAX gibt es auch Tracks von Corse.

Ich war Oktober 2007 dort (Fotos  vom Bike-Urlaub Oktober 2007 auf Corse)
Es gibt schon Trails, wuerde trotzdem sagen, die Insel ist nur bedingt fuers Biken geeignet.

Ray


----------



## froh-rider1 (11. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs, 
ich bins Mike / CAMPCORSE

Haben gerade 2 Probleme zum einem mit dem internetzugang vor ort und zum zweiten mit dem server auf dem unsere Homepage liegt.
also uns gibt es noch , am besten über
[email protected] probieren und abwarten oder per telefon abends19.00

die sonne scheint der wind weht,die bikes rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (11. April 2008)

griass di mike,

schön wieder von dir zu hören, bist doch noch nicht reif fürs festland  
die korsonauten treffen sich am sonntag zur vorbesprechung für tramin 2008, wird sicher auch noch mal die maiwoche in calvi aufgewärmt. ist sich ja leider nie eine tour mit dir ausgegangen. nach den bildern von stunzi und dir doppelt bedauerlich.

ergänze deinen leitspruch um -- das pietra und der edelbrand fliesst...
hast überhaupt noch was ?

gruss
kritimani


----------



## froh-rider1 (13. April 2008)

servus,
ne vom edelbrand schon lang nimmer, und nen abstecher in lofer hat sich diesen winter auch nicht ergeben.

wenigstens geht der vin rouge hier niemals aus!!

viel spass dann in tramin und ich schau im winter wieder vorbei.

mike


----------



## Carsten (15. April 2008)

Servus

ich sehe gerade hier fehlt noch was: Mike war letztes Jahr dabei bei den Dreharbeiten zum Film Abenteuer Korsika. 





Details und Fotos unter:

www.abenteuer-alpencross.de
www.nobrakes.de


----------



## Götz2 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallole
Korsika: wir sind jetzt in mehreren Touren schon oben rum und im Westen runter bis unten.

Jetzt kommt der Osten der Insel dran. 

Hat dort jemand Touren? Wir kommen in Figaro (Bonifacio) an und würden also von unten nach oben fahren.

Die Bavella-Tour hab' ich schon gefunden, die kommt auf jeden Fall in Frage. Allerdings würden wir versuchen, da irgendwie den Bus einzuplanen. (Nicht gerade für die Abfahrt.) 

Abgesehen davon: Wir kennen den Ostteil der Insel zwar von ganz früher mal, wir wissen, dass der Osten prinzipiell anders ist, als der Westen. 

Was ich im Moment in der Karte sehe, ist, dass man ziemlich zickzack fahren muß, wenn man die elende Haupstraße vermeiden will. Und das wollen wir auf jeden Fall.

Wahrscheinlich geht es so aus: Man muß alles mal ausprobiert haben.

Gruß Götz


----------



## henk66 (8. Mai 2008)

hi Götz

entlang der hauptstrasse an der küste im osten wirst du nicht viele lohnenswerte offroad-wege finden. es gibt einige nette nebenstrassen, das wars dann. wenn du etwas mehr ins gebirge gehst, bist du gut aufgehoben:
bergeries de bitalza --> cavu-tal bei tagliu rossu --> bergerie de luviu --> bavella runde --> plateau du coscione --> col de verde

vielleicht hilft dir das erstmal für deine planung.
ansonsten: http://www.rother.de/titpage/5016.php

Henk


----------



## clemson (8. Mai 2008)

Servus,

den rother habe ich auch. liefert gute anregungen. aber ersetzt nicht kartenstudium, wenn man feine sachen entdecken will.


----------



## henk66 (8. Mai 2008)

hi Clemson, 
dann sag doch mal wo es sonst noch feine sachen gibt! gut, oben bei ille rousse, bei cervione im osten und im süden bei bonifacio gibt es scheints noch einige trails, aber sonst?
ok, rund um zonza gibt es auch noch mehr als in dem guide beschrieben ist.

gruss Henk


----------



## Götz2 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo beide

klar, ohne den Rother geht's nicht. Ein Glück, dass es wenigstens den gibt. Die Beschreibungen sind prima sachlich, objektiv, ernsthaft.

Danke Henk für Deine Tips, ich such' sie mir noch alle nacheinander 'raus und seh' sie mir an.

Ansonsten nehmen wir halt die netten Nebenstrassen. Wenn sie nett sind sind wir ja auch schon auch schon zufrieden. Deswegen gehen wir ja nach Korsika!

Danke Götz


----------



## fasj (8. Mai 2008)

Götz2 schrieb:


> Hallo beide
> 
> klar, ohne den Rother geht's nicht. Ein Glück, dass es wenigstens den gibt. Die Beschreibungen sind prima sachlich, objektiv, ernsthaft.
> 
> ...



Hi,
hat jemand Touren daraus schon mit GPS gefahren und die Track´s aufgezeichnet.
Oder vielleicht die Daten in eine Datei eingegeben ?

Wäre supi  
fasj


----------



## rayc (9. Mai 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand Touren daraus schon mit GPS gefahren und die Track´s aufgezeichnet.
> Oder vielleicht die Daten in eine Datei eingegeben ?
> 
> ...



 

Schicke mir mal eine Mail.
2-3 Touren dürfte ich nachgefahren sein, den Rest auf Basis anderer Quellen oder auf eigene Faust.
Wobei ich erst filtern muss, Tragepassage bergab ist nicht so toll, und von hinten an eine "Selbstschussamlage" (okay war nur ein 5m hohes Verbotsschild  ) zu fahren, ist nicht so witzig. 

Hast du alle anderen Tracks runtergeladen?

Ray

P.s.: Fahre Tubeless-Reifen und ziehe Protektoren als Schutz vor der Maccia an. Die Dornen sind echt übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (9. Mai 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Schicke mir mal eine Mail.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hi,
schick ich gerne, ist aber bei Dir gesperrt  

Tracks hab ich von Korsika noch keine runtergeladen.

Das mit der Maccia ist echt heftig. Uns ging irgendwann das Flickzeug aus  

Hab mal einen 5 Tage Rundcross auf Korsika gemacht. Traumhaft. Hatte aber noch kein GPS zu der Zeit.

bis dann
fasj


----------



## rayc (9. Mai 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Hi,
> schick ich gerne, ist aber bei Dir gesperrt


Mail geht schon. Nur PM/PN nicht, da mein Postfach hier bei IBC voll ist. 


fasj schrieb:


> Tracks hab ich von Korsika noch keine runtergeladen.


ich schicke dir einfach alles was ich für 2007 gesammelt hatte. 
Habe die Tracks nach Quellen benannt, damit man die Webseiten wiederfindet.


fasj schrieb:


> Das mit der Maccia ist echt heftig. Uns ging irgendwann das Flickzeug aus


Jepp ist es, Jürgen (einer der Mitfahrer) hat ein Dornenzweig am Hals erwischt und vom Bike geholt. Unsere Beine sahen ziemlich zerkratzt aus, daher die Empfehlung mit den Protektoren.
Meine Mitfahrer haben jeden Tag flicken müssen.
Aufgrund der Infos hier im IBC  , habe ich Tubeless-Reifen aufgezogen und hatte nur einen kleinen Schleicher.
Das Mehrgewicht hat sich daher gelohnt.

Ray


----------



## pedale3 (9. Mai 2008)

Hey Fasj,

lasst mal hoeren welche Trails ihr fahren wollt, oder über welche Bergrücken ihr dort wollt.

Ich werde es dieses Jahr auch nochmal mit den Corse Trails im Norden/Westen probieren, und zwar als Cross in der letzten Juno Woche. Meine bisherigen Trail Versuche waren dort nicht so dolle - oftmals viel zu unwegsam oder zu viel Geschleppe, Wege enden im Nicht oder auf von Bestien bewachten Höfen usw.
Ich Rechne auch dieses Jahr mit hohem Anteil auf Teer, hoffe aber auch auf ein paar geniale Trails.

Den Rother MTB Führer für Corse find ich übrigens nicht so lohnend. Da gibts hier im Forum sicherlich bessere Tips. Die Tourenauswahl wirkt recht "konstruiert", so als wenn jemand undedingt einen Korsika Führer schreiben wollte. Da ich viele Ecken bereits "a pied" kannte war ich da recht enttäuscht von.

Die schönsten Ecken sind eh nur zu Fuß zu erreichen! Von daher: geeignete Schuhe einpacken.

/Pedale.


----------



## rayc (10. Mai 2008)

vtt.en.corse.free.fr
www.bergradln.at

solltest du dir anschhauen, bei beiden gibt es tracks.
vtt.en.corse.free.fr ist dabei nicht einfach zu bedienen.

EUROMAX Thread ist sicherlich Pflicht  

Serac Joe Corse Cross sollte man sich anschauen, ist aber nur was für Wanderer oder Perverse  

Der Rother Führer ist sicherlich kein Knaller, aber immerhin sind paar nette Touren dabei.

Meine Tracks kommen per Mail (schon verschickt).

Leider kann man hier keine Dateien >100kb hochladen 
sonst hätte ich sie hier reingestellt.

Fasj, hatte vergessen eine Kurzbeschreibung mitzuschicken...
20071020 (Cap Corse nach Rother aber von mir aufgepeppt) lohnt sich.
20071021 (Fangu, alter Klassiker)
20071022 (mit Traumabfahrt nach L'Ill Rousse)
20071023 (Erstbefahrung des Übergangs Fangu-Callenzana?)
20071024 (Dessert-Runde nach Rother, aber mit extra Sand-Einlagen)
20071025 (Strassentour bei Regen, Abfahrt kann Heimfahrt der Fangu-Runde aufwerten)
20071026 (Calvi Trails bei Starkregen, lohnenswert, (bei regen definitiv zu heftig)) 
20071027 (based on EUROMAX(belgodore) mit einigen sehr schönen Trails, denke das Mike noch mehr solche Strecken in Petto hat)

Nach den Eindrücken der letzten Tour um Belgodere würde ich beim nächsten Mal entweder Touren bei Mike buchen, oder Tracks von ihn kaufen. Mail ihn mal an...

Ray

P.S.: So sehen korsische Biker-Beine aus  
Auf das Bild klicken um den Rest der Bilder von Corse 200710 zu sehen...


----------



## Götz2 (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo Henk

wir sind wieder zurÃ¼ck und es war super. Danke nochmal fÃ¼r die Tipps. 

Leider haben wir keine der angegebenen Touren machen kÃ¶nnen. Wir sind in kleinen Etappen, meistens ohne die N198, von Figari aus, vorbei an Bonifacio (kannten wir schon vom letzten Jahr), von Bucht zu Bucht, teilweise mit Biwak, Ã¼ber Porto Vecchio bis Sainte-Lucie de Porto Vecchio und Pinarellu gekommen. 

Die SÃ¼dost-Ecke von Korsika ist Spitze finden wir, sehr abwechslungreich, mal sehen was uns im Osten sonst noch so begegnet.

Das Cavu Tal wollten wir machen, aber da haben wir den Einstieg verpasst. Unsere hartnÃ¤ckigen Versuche gingen bis auf 370m, bis wir am Ende der Welt waren. Als es beim RÃ¼ckzug dann auch noch angefangen hat zu SchÃ¼tten wie unter dem Ãberlauf eines Stauwehrs, da war natÃ¼rlich alles am Ende. Anstatt einen neuen Anlauf zu machen haben wir unsere Sachen lieber in den Waschmaschinen-Trockner auf dem Campingplatz in Sainte-Lucie de Porto Vecchio gesteckt. 

Das mit dem Verpassen des Einstiegs kam so:
In Tagliu Rossu gibt es am Ortsausgang nacheinander zwei unscheinbare BrÃ¼cken. Allerdings sieht man das der ersten BrÃ¼cke nicht unbedingt an. Sie ist eben auch in dieser Beziehung unscheinbar. 
Bei der ersten BrÃ¼cke gibt es ausserdem gleich hinter der BrÃ¼cke so etwas wie eine Parkbucht (_ich muÃ allerdings kleinlaut zugeben, die liegt rechts, nicht links_). 
Vor allem ist aber gleich hinter der ersten BrÃ¼cke ein Schild nach links *"Sentiers I tre fiumi"* zu sehen. Na also, das isses doch. 
Oder etwa nicht? Der HÃ¶henmesser? Dort zeigt er nur 103 Meter, er soll aber 128 Meter zeigen?? Das ist der Luftdruck!! Bekanntlich Ã¤ndert der sich auch mal. 
Soll es vielleicht die "Sentiers I tre fiumi" am selben Ortsende *zweimal *geben?? Heute weiÃ ich: Ja, "Sentiers I tre fiumi" ist ein Rundweg und der geht ab in Tagliu Rossu und kommt an in Tagliu Rossu. Nach Adam Riese sind das dann tatsÃ¤chlich zwei Abzweigungen.

So war das mit dem Einstieg Verpassen.

Jetzt wollen wir es nÃ¤chstes Jahr probieren. "Probieren" bezieht sich dann aber auf das Wetter. Wo es lang geht, wissen wir jetzt besser.

Ausser Ã¼ber Rundwege haben wir dieses Jahr aber auch noch etwas Ã¼ber FluggepÃ¤ck gelernt:

Wenn jemand so wie wir, die FahrrÃ¤der als FluggepÃ¤ck aufgibt, empfehle ich unbedingt, die von der Air France angebotenen *Kartons* zu benutzen. Diese Kartons kosten 6 â¬. Sie sind aber als Signal fÃ¼r die Transportarbeiter anscheinend unverzichtbar. 

Wir sind mit den RÃ¤dern als FluggepÃ¤ck (natÃ¼rlich immer zu Hause schon einwandfrei verpackt) jetzt das neunte Jahr unterwegs (Kreta und Korsika). FrÃ¼her ging es prima, aber die letzten Jahre kam alles mÃ¶gliche an SchÃ¤den vor. Verstauchte Ausfallenden sind dabei noch relativ harmlos. Bei undichten Bremsleitungen sieht es da schon anders aus.

Dieses Jahr mit den Kartons um unsere verpackten RÃ¤der war alles super. Man kann beim Auspacken aus unserer eigenen Verpackung ziemlich gut sehen, ob es unterwegs starke Beanspruchungen gegeben hat oder nicht. Mit Kartons aussen rum ist alles bestens.

Dazu zwei wichtige Punkte: 

Reklamieren am Besten direkt am Flugplatz, wenn nicht, unbedingt *innerhalb einer Woche* reklamieren (Eingang bei der Airline). Die Airlines haben international da klare Termine, die sie auch brutal einhalten.

Wenn man die Kartons benÃ¼tzen will, *vorher anmelden*, am Besten âreservierenâ oder so. Im Ernstfall haben die definitiv keinen Karton am Schalter und alle Hoffnungen gehen den Bach runter. Je nachdem, wie gut die eigene Verpackung ist, kann das unangenehm sein.

GruÃ GÃ¶tz


----------



## pedale3 (12. Juni 2008)

btw....

ist schonmal jemand von der Tatagine direkt nach Asco hinüber getrailt? Der Trail nach Asco runter sieht in der Karte recht "interessant" aus.

Ab dem 21. werd ich mal wieder für ne Woche auf Corse zum "genussbiken" unterwegs sein. Viiiiiel zu kurz, aber immerhin.

/Pedale


----------



## henk66 (13. Juni 2008)

der trail über den bocca di laggiarello sieht auf der karte ganz nett aus,
das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass er auch wirklich fahrbar ist. ich 
nehme an, dass du da viel schieben musst und wahrscheinlich wenig 
spass hast.
kannst ja hier mal berichten, wenn das experiment geglückt ist.

gruss Henk


----------



## pedale3 (13. Juni 2008)

Hey Henk,

Korsika Kenner?

Also wenn alles zusammen passt werd ich auf Corse mal das Ein oder Andere probieren, mir schwirrt so einiges durch den kopf...

- Tavignano Schlucht (a'la Euromax, aber ohne die Schlafhöhle)
- Mare-a-Mare-Nord (von Cargese Rtg. Osten oder andersrum, von oben hab ich letztes mal den Einstieg in Marignana nicht gefunden)
- Evisa -> Spelunca Schlucht (Kenne ich schon "a pied").
- Monte Oro Überquerung.
- Trail nach Asco runter .
- Oberes Golo Tal -> Col Vergio.
- Dessert Agrigates
- Nordcap.
- Galleria -> Rtg. Süden. (Das Kaff ohne Strassenverbindung fällt mir grad nicht ein).
- Kürzere Trails an der Westküste oberhalb von Porto-Calvi.

Wenn davon 2 3 Sachen klappen bin ich schon happy - und werd's hier berichten (klaro)!

/Pedale


----------



## mr-Lambo (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich komme heute aus Korsika mit Schrammen, Beulen und Blauen Flecken an allen Körperteilen. Aber es war geil! ... wenn man auf Schmerzen steht und das Bike auch mal 2-3 Stunden Schieben möchte. Entlohnt wurde ich durch geile Trails auf denen man zwar nicht unbedingt schnell herunter kommt, aber es macht irre Spass.



Wir haben einfach die Wanderkarten studiert und einige Berichte aus dem Internet gelesen.

Die Gegend um L'ill Rousse bietet einiges an Trails entlang der Küste. Auf Strassen kommt man bis auf ca. 1200-1300 HM. Wir sind die Strasse hoch und dann Feldwege und Trails runter.
Auf so einer Abfahrt war plötzlich ein grobmaschiger Maschendrahtzaun über den Weg gespannt um Eindriunglinge vom "Privatland" fernzuhalten. ICh habe den Zaun 10 Meter davor erst gesehen (Dünner Maschendraht ohne Zaunpfosten) und habe mich professionell hingelegt. Besser als in den Zaun zu fahren. Dahinter war ein 700 KG Zucht-Stier eingepfercht, quasi euf einem Provisorischen Gatter mitten auf dem Weg. Es dauerte keine 2 Minuten da tauchte schon der Bauer auf und erklärte uns wild kreischend, dass dies eine Abwehrmassnahme gegen unerwünschte Eindinglinge sei und wir die Fliege machen sollen. Dennoch war es geil! Später an der Strasse lag eine mumifizierte Kuh. Das hat schon was.

Weitere Touren waren im Fango Tal der Klassiker Bocca di Banossa oder ähnlich. Geiler Trail. Man liest in alten Beschreibungen er sei wenig steinig. Das stimmt nicht mehr. Dort hat es mich das große Kettenblatt gekostet. 
Mein Tip: Immer lange Hosen(Jogginghose genügt) und langes Oberteil oder Joggingjacke dabei haben. Das schont die Haut, denn die Pfade sind vielerorts stark zugewachsen.
Uns hat es die Dornen um die Ohren gehauen, dass das Blut geflossen ist!

Im Fango-Tag bei Tuarelli gibt es eine Jagd- oder Försterhütte. Dort geht ein Trail knapp 900 HM hoch. Man schiebt fast 2 1/2 h nach oben, hat dann aber knapp 200!!!!! Spitzkehrenkurven vor sich. Oben ist die Abfahrt extrem schwierig. Ich habe die Hälfte der Kehren nicht fahren können, war aber auch alleine unterwegs und hatte keine PRotektoren. Gegen Ende bekommt der Trail einen genialen Flow und die immerhin 70 - 80 letzten Spitzkehren sind sehr schön zu fahren. Man erkennt diesen Trail schon auf der Karte an den Spitzkehren.

Ansonsten gibt es viele unentdeckte Schmankerln. Einfach Karte und Höhenprofil studieren. Nicht durch Schiebe und Tragepassagen abschrecken lassen. Korsika hat teilweiseetwas von Dschungel-feeling, gerade in den Nebelhängen von Galeria. Dort waren wir morgens um 6 losgefahren. Die Dunstwolken wurden vom Meer gegen die Berge gedrückt, so dass wir schnell über den Wolken waren. Ein genialer Anblick. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von über 8 oder 9 KMH hatten wir nie. Wenn man damit leben kann, ist es geil, intensiv und fordert viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (22. Juni 2008)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ansonsten gibt es viele unentdeckte Schmankerln. Einfach Karte und Höhenprofil studieren. Nicht durch Schiebe und Tragepassagen abschrecken lassen. Korsika hat teilweiseetwas von Dschungel-feeling, gerade in den Nebelhängen von Galeria. Dort waren wir morgens um 6 losgefahren. Die Dunstwolken wurden vom Meer gegen die Berge gedrückt, so dass wir schnell über den Wolken waren. Ein genialer Anblick. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von über 8 oder 9 KMH hatten wir nie. Wenn man damit leben kann, ist es geil, intensiv und fordert viel!



das ist die richtige einstellung zur insel der schönheit

der spitzkehrentrail klingt verlockend...werd ich wohl nochmal  nach korsika müßen  der ist mir beim letzten mal durch die lappen gegangen

hoffe das pietra und die restlichen köstlichkeiten haben auch geschmeckt


----------



## mr-Lambo (22. Juni 2008)

Das Pietra hat ganz schön reingehauen mit seinen 6% 

Heute habe ich aber erst mal wieder ein richtig gutes Hefeweizen genossen, das habe ich vermisst.


----------



## Frogfisch (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo Korsika Kenner,

wir sind ab Ende August für 10 Tage im östlichen Teil Korsikas nähe Linguizetta, Aleira und Calviani.
Sollte jemand GPS Tracks von diesen Gebiet haben oder sonstige Infos
über Touren und Trails wäre ich dankbar.

Besten Dank

Frogfisch


----------



## clemson (22. Oktober 2008)

so gbt einen neuen korsikabikeguide...
aber nur auf französisch

http://korsika.fr/blog/2008/08/neuer-mountainbike-fhrer-fr-korsika-vtt.html

macht einen guten und interessanten eindruck...gibts auch als download für 10

http://vttencorse.free.fr/livre.php


----------



## bikulus (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Korsika Fans
so wir sind nach 2 Wochen zurück, wir hatten tolles Wetter und schöne Touren, aber auch mal faul sein und die Natur und das Land genießen.
Bei dieser Glegenheit danke an diverse MTB-ler die uns mit Tipps zur Seite standen. Ach ja wir hatten neben dem Rother Wanderführer auch den Rother bike guide, zusammen mit ein paar Karten kammen wir damit sehr gut zurecht. Hier ein paar Impressionen, weitere in meiner Galerie.


----------



## rockin' arni (30. Oktober 2008)

hi folks

war auch gerade auf korsika. leider etwas unvorbereitet und dadurch hab ich etwas viel bekanntschaft mit der maccia gemacht. naja, halb so wil, ist ja schliesslich auch eine erfahrung wert.
es hat uns allerdings so gut dort gefallen, dass wir nächstes frühjahr wieder hin wollen - allerdings mit vorbereitung. bei der recherche bin ich hier auf den thread gestossen. einige gute tips sind ja vorhanden!  

bikulus, war der trail auf dem ersten foto immer so nett? soche dinger bin ich jetzt auch gefahren, musste jedoch meist wegen gemeinen felsabstürzen oder macchiapassagen immerwieder aus dem sattel und schieben.

rayc, kannst du mir auch deine track-sammlung von corse schicken?

Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (30. Oktober 2008)

rockin' arni schrieb:


> rayc, kannst du mir auch deine track-sammlung von corse schicken?



Ich werde sie mal bei www.gpsies.de reinstellen, das ist sicherlich eine bessere Lsg.

Sobald ich das getan habe, poste ich den Link hier.

Ray


----------



## rockin' arni (30. Oktober 2008)

gute idee, es scheint ja, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der interesse daran hat.

Merci


----------



## bikulus (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Arni

der Trial vom ersten Bild ist dann richtig heftig geworden, bis zu S4 würde ich sagen, da war ich mit meinem modifizierten CC Renner etwas überfordert
Es ist übrigens die Spelunka Schlucht in der Nähe von Porto, unten raus mußt du dann viel schieben, aber landschaftlich trotzdem lohnenswert
Bikulus


----------



## rockin' arni (30. Oktober 2008)

gut, dann kann man nächstes jahr mal durch die spelunca ein wenig bike und hike machen. s4 fahr ich nicht.

lass mich raten, das zweite bild ist am capu rossu, oder? 

Arni


----------



## bikulus (30. Oktober 2008)

richtig geraten, dort gibts übrigens auch nen netten Trail, rauf und runter ganz gut machbar. Ein paar Eindrücke sind noch in meiner Galerie zu finden.
Für die andere 400 Bilder hats hier keine Platz 
Bikulus


----------



## rayc (5. November 2008)

Sodele, meine Tracks von Corse sind bei http://www.gpsies.de/mapUser.do?username=rayc zu finden.
Alle 8 Touren beginnen beim Namen mit "Corse_..."
Bilder hatte ich ja bereits früher gepostet.

Ray


----------



## Burn-y (5. November 2008)

Hallo Korsika-Fans!

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren auf die Insel, jedoch hatte ichnoch nie mein Bike mit.
Das soll sich 2009 ändern!
Ich bin allerdings nicht so der Touren-Fan (geht mit meinem Rad nicht...zu klein.. ),
sondern fahre lieber bergab. 
Mein Bungalow steht etwa 30min. südlich von Bastia (mit dem Auto ). 
Die Frauen würden meinen Kumpel und mich den Berg hochfahren (wieder Auto.)
und wir möchten ih runter rollen. Tragpassagen sind nicht schlimm und anspruchsvoll darf es auch gerne sein!
Habt ihr da irgendwelche Vorschläge??? 

Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## rockin' arni (6. November 2008)

hi Rayc

merci für die netten tips! 
da gibt es ja noch einiges mehr auf gpsies 


Arni


----------



## Pokora (27. Mai 2009)

Hello everybody,

thanks very much for all information I´ve got on this page, especially to *bikulus* who gave me some private tips  and to *rayc* who made his tracks available on Gpsies 
we were there about one month ago, we did some perfect tours on the north and north-west part, here are our photos:
Photos
and the video I´ve completed just recently
[ame="http://vimeo.com/4852957"]Korzika, 25. 4. - 2. 5. 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]

If somebody needs some information - here I am


----------



## clemson (27. Mai 2009)

korsika,,,always nice to see ...nice video with a lots of memories still one of my favorite islands... but this year it´st time to go to slovenjia again


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (27. Mai 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> korsika,,,always nice to see ...nice video with a lots of memories still one of my favorite islands... but this year it´s time to go to slovenija again


then take a look to other videos or pictures on my web-albums and find your "dream" tour in our country 

some more old pictures are also here (although they are not all from Slovenia)
on this point I will stop, this debate is out of the topic of this thread


----------



## rayc (28. Mai 2009)

Pokora schrieb:


> then take a look to other videos or pictures on my web-albums and find your "dream" tour in our country
> 
> some more old pictures are also here (although they are not all from Slovenia)
> on this point I will stop, this debate is out of the topic of this treat


Hi Pokora,
nice to hear that some of our tracks helped you.
You make some nice photos and a nice video 

It would be nice if you put also your tracks on www.gpsies.de, the next biker who search for infos of Corse will be happy.

I don't check all of you photo albums, I see you was also on La Palma 
If you need infos of Tenerife or La Gomera, just ask.

Infos of Slovenia would be wonderful.
I was never there for biking (the last time I was there as child) 
But you are right, not in this thread.

@clemson, may you open a new thread about Slovenia?
I'm not sure if the Socca-Thread is the right place.

Ray


----------



## Pokora (31. Mai 2009)

GPS - thats my husband`s work - I have already told him that it would be nice that he puts our tracks on www.gpsies.de, I think he will do it in (near) future 
and of course I am sure that these information help other single track users - That`s why I put our video on this thread (videos give more information as pictures  )

Thanks again to everybody who put information on this thread - they helped me/us much 
Denis


----------



## fasj (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
komme gerade zurück von Korsika.

Hier meine Bilder.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5991660&postcount=10157

Die GPS-Daten werd ich noch bei http://www.gps-tour.info/ einstellen.

fasj


----------



## parabacus (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin vor kurzem auf diese Beitrag gestossen, da ich grade meinen ersten Korsika-Urlaub zu planen begonnen hab. Biken will ich in den beiden Woche auch gerne ab und zu. Da's ja nicht all zu viel Lese-Material darüber gibt, mal die Frage, was eurer Meinung nach die bessere Ecke dafür wäre.
Zur Info noch - ich fahr mit meiner Freundin und damit ist's eher "sanfter" (sofern das auf Korsika überhaupt geht) gefragt. Wir sind keine Hardcore-Downhill-Biker aber auch nicht grad Trekking-Bike-Fahrer - halt dazwischen. Tragen und lange schieben sollte auch nicht grad dabei sein, sonst sinkt der WAF gegen Null!
..und wenn ihr noch einen guten Tip für eine schöne Unterkunft habt (campen ist wegen WAF ausgeschlossen), wäre ich auch sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüsse und schon mal Danke für eure Tips!
Tom


----------



## horstj (20. Juni 2009)

Waf? Hunde gelten auf Korsika nicht viel und die Kaliber sind ordentlich, also Vorsicht. "Sanftes" Biken halte ich auf Korsika für sinnlos. An der Küste brauchts kein MTB und im Landesinneren wird es an schönere Stellen immer derb.
Übernachten kann man oft sehr schön in Dörfern der "zweiten Reihe", also die nicht direkt am Meer liegen sondern ein Tal hoch ins innere. Dort findet man viele schön ausgebaute kleine Ferienvermietungen.


----------



## Burn-y (2. August 2009)

WAF= Women Akzeptanz Faktor 

So. Dann will ich auch mal:

Ich war vor kurzem auf der Insel und wollte eigentlich nicht biken.
Nur nach 1,5 Wochen am Strand haben n Kumpel und ich beschlossen: Wir leiehn uns doch bikes und fahren ne Runde.
Normal fahren wir eher Freeride-orientiert.
Also haben wir versucht die dicksten Bikes zu finden die es bei uns in der Ecke gibt. Mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. 
Okay...aber Räder hatten wir jetzt, brauchten wir nur noch ne Strecke.
(Nur zur Info: Unsere Bungalow-Anlage war an der Ostküste nähe Moriani, 45min. südlich von Bastia)
Also alle "Ortskundigen" interviewt wo man denn könnte...aber die kamen alle mit Radwegkarten und so....hmm...
Nach einiger Zeit hat dann jemand verstanden was wir suchten und zeigte uns auf Fotos richtig schöne Singletrails. Er war dort schon mal langgewandert, aber wo genau der Einstieg ist wußte er nicht. Nur so ungefähr. Aber da oben gibts ne Hütte.
Wir also mit ner ungefähren Richtungsahnung in die Berge hoch. (Mit dem auto versteht sich )
In besagtem Ort treffen wir auf eine Gruppe Italiener. Eine aus der Gruppe schaut uns ungläubig an und fragt: 
-"Do you speak English?" 
-"yes"
-"Are you going to the hut?"
-"yes"
-"Are you sure?"
-"yes"
-"Good Luck..."
Hm...na gut...die Gruppe wandert los. Wir denken uns: Mensch, die wissen wo es zur Hütte geht. Da gehen wir hinterher.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Scheiß Idee. 
Wir wandern also der Gruppe hinterher. Von fahren kann keine Rede sein. Es ist eher klettern mit dem Bike auf den Schultern. Wir denken, der Singletrail fängt weiter oben an. Nach einer Stunde klettern (Die Italiener immer in gewissem abstand vorweg) überlegen wir: Wieder runter, oder von oben nen anderen Weg suchen? Wir ziehen das jetzt durch. also weiter. 
Nach 2 Stunden klettern: Mist. Aber umkehren ist nicht. Mit den Rädern schaffen wir es hier nicht mehr runter. Also weiter.
Nach 3 Stunden klettern mit Rad auf dem Rücken treffen wir auf 3 Holländer. Wir fragen wie weit es zur Hütte ist. "Hütte? Wir sind jetzt seit 2 Tagen unterwegs. Aber ne Hütte gibts in diese Richtung nicht."
*******.
Aber 10 min. Später sind wir auf dem Gipfel. Okay...nicht von dem Berg von dem wir dachten auf dem wir wären...aber immerhin der Gipfel. Hier teilt sich der Weg. Eine Seite ist der Weg auf dem die Holländer waren, andere Seite gehts woanders hin. Die Orte auf den Schildern (Alle < 3 Std.) kennen wir nicht. Aber uns wäre jeder Ort recht gewesen.
Wir kommen über die Kuppe und sehen im Gegenanstieg die Italiener Pause machen. Ab Sichtkontakt mit den Italienern beginnt ein traumhafter Trail den Berg runter und wir können ganz cool an den super erstaunten Italienern vorbei cruisen. Klar sind wir den Weg hoch gefahren....hehehe....
Plötzlich ein Schild mit "Forci", dem Ort in dem unser Auto steht. 1 Std. Yeah! Wir sind zwar schon sehr sehr lange über dem Ende unserer Kräfte, aber es ist wenigstens ein Ende in Sicht! 
Doch ab jetzt beginnt der geilste Singletrail den ich je gesehen habe. Der Weg schlängelt sich super tricky durch den Wald, an einer eiskalten Quelle vorbei um Mega dicke Kastanien. Wir haben zwar nur diese Gurken-Räder, aber es war trotzdem mega geil!
Hütte? Ach egal...

Also wenn jemand an der Ostküste nen heftigen Trail für sein Fully sucht: PN an mich. Da kann man nämlich auch hoch ohne 3Std. klettern. Man darf nur nicht wandernden Italienern hinterher laufen...

Bilder sind unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/20263


----------



## Steve Style (10. August 2010)

froh-rider1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> also uns gibt es noch , am besten über
> [email protected] probieren und abwarten oder per telefon abends19.00



Prinzipiell ist vieles richtig, was hier geschrieben wurde. Planlos losfahren und glauben bzw. hoffen, dass man "Traumtrails" findet, funktioniert auf Korsika nur bedingt. Wir waren mehrere Wochen auf dieser außergewöhnlichen Insel. Sehr schöne und wer will auch sehr anspruchsvolle Trails haben wir um Algajola gefunden. 

U.a. weil uns Mike vom Camp Corse netter Weise gute Tipps gegeben hat. Und das, obwohl wir eigene Bikes dabei hatten. Die Leihbikes (waren soweit ich mich erinnere alles Giant) von Mike sahen aber für normale Touren brauchbar aus und waren in einem sehr guten Zustand. Das habe ich in manchem Urlaubsland schon ganz anders erleben müssen.

Die traumhaften Trails wollen aber erarbeitet werden, sprich man sollte Früh los, um nicht in der Mittagshitze die zum Teil beschwerlichen Aufstiege machen zu müssen. Wer es etwas chilliger angehen möchte, kann sich aber auch von Mike shuttlen lassen und bekommt für deutlich weniger Schweiß maximalen (Fahr-)Spaß.


----------



## Herr Baurat (5. September 2010)

Auch von mir ein kurzer Hinweis: bin vor 2 Wochen die Spelunca-Schlucht runter (von Porto aus bequem Teerstr. nach Evisa hoch, angenehme Steigung, liegt halt teilweise arg in der Sonne) gefahren - man sollte schon "gut" fahren können, um seinen Spaß zu haben. 
Grobes Steinzeugs, z.T. lose, verblockt. Pluspunkte: Trail läuft viel im Schatten, ist kaum ausgesetzt und meist so breit, das Versetzen nicht unbedingt nötig ist; zudem keine Extremstellen. 

Wer gut Versetzen kann, fährt den kompletten Trail durch - bis auf wenige tricky Stellen ist es S3. Unten dann tolle Badegumpen. Rückwärts muss man immer wieder kurze Stücke auf dem Pfad hochschieben, bis man an der Teerstr. wieder rauskommt. Von dort noch 100Hm auf der Teerstr. nach Ota hoch und dann im Sonnenuntergang wieder runter nach Porto rollen...

Das jedenfalls nur als Anmerkung - viel Spaß auf dem Trail!
Heiko

PS: Bin leider sonst nicht viel zum Biken gekommen. Die Tour von St. Florent an der Küste entlang ist auch toll, ein wunderbarer Singletrail, der wohl bis zum Traumstrand von Saleccia geht.. nächstes Mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein123 (6. September 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen was erfahrungsgemäß die beste jahreszeit zum biken dort ist? ist märz nicht noch zu früh? zum baden jedenfalls schon oder.....?


----------



## aka (6. September 2010)

Herr Baurat schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein kurzer Hinweis: bin vor 2 Wochen die Spelunca-Schlucht runter (von Porto aus bequem Teerstr. nach Evisa hoch, angenehme Steigung, liegt halt teilweise arg in der Sonne) gefahren - man sollte schon "gut" fahren können, um seinen Spaß zu haben.
> Grobes Steinzeugs, z.T. lose, verblockt. Pluspunkte: Trail läuft viel im Schatten, ist kaum ausgesetzt und meist so breit, das Versetzen nicht unbedingt nötig ist; zudem keine Extremstellen.


Ha, da sind wir uns ja fast begegnet 
Bin aber nicht den Trail runter sondern wieder die Strasse da ich komplett Starr unterwegs war.


Herr Baurat schrieb:


> PS: Bin leider sonst nicht viel zum Biken gekommen. Die Tour von St. Florent an der Küste entlang ist auch toll, ein wunderbarer Singletrail, der wohl bis zum Traumstrand von Saleccia geht.. nächstes Mal ausprobieren



Den bin ich ein Stueck gefahren und hatte viel Spass dabei 



Ob der allerdings bis Saleccia fahrbar ist kann ich nicht sagen, ist aber ein Versuch wert!

Noch ein weiterer Tipp in der Gegend von Porticcio: mit der Strasse D302 den Berg hochfahren. Nach ca. 10km so vielleicht 400hm ueber dem Meer muendet der Mare e Monti Sud auf die D302 (Einmuendung von rechts, da tauchen dann auf einmal orange Markierungen auf). Auf dem kann man zurueck nach Porticcio fahren. Sehr schoener Trail!
Anfangs so:



Ab und zu so:


----------



## Herr Baurat (7. September 2010)

St. Florent: wir sind kurz vorm Leuchtturm umgedreht, bis dahin war der Trail herrlich. Ein Österreicher auf dem Campingplatz erzählte, dass der hintere Teil dann ziemlich garstig wird... aber mal ausprobieren, wär halt ne große Tagestour (inkl. Baden).
Danke für den Porticcio-Tip - Korsika wird mich sicher wiedersehen


----------



## aka (8. September 2010)

Herr Baurat schrieb:


> St. Florent: wir sind kurz vorm Leuchtturm umgedreht, bis dahin war der Trail herrlich. Ein Österreicher auf dem Campingplatz erzählte, dass der hintere Teil dann ziemlich garstig wird... aber mal ausprobieren, wär halt ne große Tagestour (inkl. Baden).



Bin auch vor dem Leuchtturm umgedreht.
Als Alternative bzw. Rundtour koennte man auf der Strasse bis Casta (~10km) fahren und dann mit der Schotterstrasse zum Strand nach Saleccia (~ 12km, ueberwiegend bergab) und dann auf dem Trail zurueck nach St. Florent.


----------



## pedale3 (8. September 2010)

...aussen rum ist es ab dem Turm eine recht unangenehme Kletterei, das würde ich nicht wiederholen wollen.


----------



## Pokora (12. September 2010)

yes, there are plenty of nice biking tours on Korsica. And spring is very nice time for biking there, we have already been there in the end of April, we really enjoyed been there at that time - camping sites are mostly open, they are quite empty, prizes are lower as in summer, ferry boats are cheap, temperature is ideal for biking and nature is in flowers. What nicer do we want?

@Klein123 - if you want to bike close to littoral, March can be ok, but inside in mountain region quite some trails can still be covered with snow

for impression how trails we did look like, take a look to our videos and pictures:

- *first visit *(north of Korsica, also around St. Florent, Porto region including Spelunca)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/4852957"]Korzika, 25. 4. - 2. 5. 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]
PHOTOS with maps of tours
MY PHOTOS

- second visit (Corte, around Propriano)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14692665"]Korzika, 24. 4. - 1. 5. 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]
PHOTOS with maps of tours
MY PHOTOS

If someone wants some more information, here I am 

And yes, I think next year (in April) we`ll be there again

gruesse, Denis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (15. September 2010)

@Pokora: cool pics, thanks for sharing the maps!


----------



## fatz (15. September 2010)

@pokora:
any chance you could add the direction of the routes in the maps?

thanks!


----------



## Pokora (17. September 2010)

@fatz
sorry, those pictures with maps are not mine (they belong to my friend Boris who was with us in Korsica), I can`t add directions, but I can tell you directions for all tours if you are interested in. And beside this, next time I`ll see Boris I will tell him your wish, at least he could improve his future maps and add this information on them 

Denis


----------



## fatz (18. September 2010)

may be you can tell him to use qlandkarte to handle maps and gps-tracks. it's freely available for windows
and linux and it shows the direction of tracks, since i added that feature (actually the only thing i 
contrubuted to it).


----------



## clemson (19. September 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...aussen rum ist es ab dem Turm eine recht unangenehme Kletterei, das würde ich nicht wiederholen wollen.



dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.....es kommen zwar noch ein paar feine stücke...aber der grossteil ist harte arbeit


----------



## pedale3 (21. September 2010)

...cool war noch, am nächsten (traum) Strand wie aus dem nix aufzutauchen und vor den ganzen nackigen Badenixen mit dem Bike an der Wasserkante langzuruisen.

Später hab ich an einem der Strände im freien gepennt. NIE wieder.
Es war heiss und ohne Vollschutz hätten einen die Blutsauger fertig gemacht.

D.h. Schlafsack, Handschuhe, langes Trikot, je ein BUff Tuch vor Gesicht und Hals. Schwitz.


----------



## Matze. (21. September 2010)

> ...cool war noch, am nächsten (traum) Strand wie aus dem nix aufzutauchen und vor den ganzen nackigen Badenixen mit dem Bike an der Wasserkante langzuruisen.




Plage de Loto?




> Später hab ich an einem der Strände im freien gepennt. NIE wieder.
> Es war heiss und ohne Vollschutz hätten einen die Blutsauger fertig gemacht.
> 
> D.h. Schlafsack, Handschuhe, langes Trikot, je ein BUff Tuch vor Gesicht und Hals. Schwitz.



Weichei


----------



## Mahnitu (11. Februar 2011)

Hi ,

ist denn einer von euch schon aus dem neuen Korsika MTB Führer vom Bergverlag Rother Touren gefahren? Wenn ja, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Lohnt der Kauf?


----------



## clemson (12. Februar 2011)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3916

in der bike ist auch mal wieder was von Korsika


----------



## almspezi (12. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pokora (23. Februar 2011)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Hi ,
> ist denn einer von euch schon aus dem neuen Korsika MTB Führer vom Bergverlag Rother Touren gefahren? Wenn ja, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Lohnt der Kauf?


I have the old book and we have got there quite some ideas where to bike on Korsika. With the help of maps  we improved the tours we made quite successfully - French IGN maps on scale 1:25000 are very good, trails are signed on them and you can get them locally very easy. You can even check this map on line via
http://www.geoportail.fr/visu2D.do?ter=corse
(choose Cartes ->Cartes IGN on left menu)

On Amazon I`ve looked into new edition ogf this guide and it is extensively renewed, there are more tours, GPS tracks, better map...
So, if you want to read something about biking on Korsika, if you don`t have any GPS tracks and if you don`t need terribly those 18 EUR for surviving... then it is worth to buy this guide.

Enjoy biking on Korsika, it is nice and challenging.

Gruesse, Denis

ps. I have to say that I collect guides and maps instead of classical souvernirs


----------



## sinucello (15. März 2013)

Hi,

http://www.suwa.fr/news/terre/vtt
da gibt einige schöne Eindrücke vom Mountainbiken auf der Insel.

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2013)

Plane gerade einen Korsika Urlaub im September. Bin noch am ueberlegen ob Auto, Bike und Zelt oder nur Bike und Zelt .....

Welche Fährverbindungen sind denn zu empfehlen? Eventuell wollte ich auch noch einen Abstecher nach Frankreich (Festland) machen (Nizza).

Achja, Fully (Helius AM) oder Hardtail (Argon FR)


----------



## clemson (26. März 2013)

Hab immer genua nach bastia gemacht


----------



## sinucello (26. März 2013)

Hallo,

ohne deinen Abstecher ist Genua sicher die beste Wahl. Mit Abstecher per SNCM von Nizza oder Marseille aus rüber. Von FR aus kommst du auch gut an die Häfen auf der anderen Seite, das spart dir das mühsame durchqueren der Insel mit dem Auto, falls du dorthin willst. Nachtfähre mit Kabine ist super, dann kommt man ausgeruht und starklar auf der Insel an.

Mit Auto würde ich empfehlen. Bei einer reinen Biketour hast du dann IMHO zuviel Gewicht für die oft sehr technischen Trails/Abfahrten. Campingplätze findest du hier:
http://paradisu.de/korsika-campingverzeichnis.html

ciao,
Sacha


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2013)

cool danke  Genua sind von mir aus 3.5 Stunden mit dem Auto..... 
Als erste Anlaufstelle dachte ich an Cavia. danach wollte ich auch noch mal auf die gegenüberliegende Seite ..... 
Ich werde jedenfalls das Auto nehmen und Bike in den Kofferaum.


----------



## pedale3 (28. März 2013)

Hallo MZaskar,

wenn Du eh in der Nähe der großen Berge mit reichlich Trails zuhause bist, empfehle ich Dir für Korsika eher eine Rundtour mit Bike, Schlaf- und Rucksack. Ggf. noch Isomatte zum gelegentlich draussen Pennen.
Ich würde mich eher auf die Kombination schöner Landschaft in Verbindung mit dem Meer konzentrieren. Zumindest hier drauf den Schwerpunkt setzen. Auf Korsika nach den paar Trail highlight zu suchen macht für mich keinen Sinn. Da hast Du sicherlich besseres zum spielen in deiner Umgebung.
Das Geld für die Autofähre kannst Du in die Übernachtung in Gite Etape, Bier o.ä stecken.

Auf Korsika gesehen haben muss mann m.M.:
- Cap Corse, bis ganz an die Nordspitze
- die Westküste zwischen Clavi und Porto
- Die GR20 Etappe zwischen Haute Asco und Col de Vergio
- die Spelunca Schlucht unten durch, ggf. als Trail ab Evisa (Recht Hart)
- Strasse zwischen Porto und Col de Vergio
- Wandertour bei Porto zum Capu d'Orto
- Bavella Pass mit den 4 Türmen (Wandern) und den alten Kiefern
- 100te schöne Badegauben auf der Ganzen Insel verteilt
- die vielen verschiedenen Strände
- Desert Agrigates
- Bonifacio
- Gerüche, Wildlife etc.

Die Rucksacktour hat zudem den Vorteil dass Du flexibel bist was die Fähre und den geplanten Abstecher nach Nizza angeht. Dh. Du Kannst hin die Nachtfähre ab Savona oder Genua nehmen, Korsika, dann Nizza, dann mit dem Bike oder Bahn nach Savona.
Mir fallen auch Möglichkeiten ein das ganze auszudehen, zB Auto in Cuneo stehen lassen, durch Ligurien biken, ggf. den Grenzkamm runter, Finale Ligure, Savona, Korsika, Nizza, Roya Tal, Cuneo.
Hängt halt davon ab wieviel Zeit Du hast.

Grüße.


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2013)

Danke für die Info's und Tipps. Werde diese mAl studieren und sehen was mir passt


----------



## stuntzi (28. März 2013)

Zwei Must-See-Trails auf Korsika (S2 mit ein paar S3-Stellen):

Tavignano-Schlucht ab Boca a Croce:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://www.alpenzorro.de/euromax/tracks/emax_07-06-09_Tavignano.gpx
Bilder etc: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3774278#post3774278

Spelunca-Schlucht ab Evisa:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://www.alpenzorro.de/euromax/tracks/emax_07-06-10_Spelunca.gpx
Bilder etc: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3777381#post3777381

Viel Vergnügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (28. März 2013)

War 2 mal mit bike und auto  6nd zelt auf corsica...jeweils für 2 wochen, dabei immer eine woche auf einem campingplatz,,,,jeweils in der ecke calvis und dann noch auf einem anderen platz,
Dann jeweils tagestouren gemacht...
Und es gibt schöne wilde trails auf corsice die den vergleich zu den alpen nicht schauen müssen...das ganze nur a wengerl wilder

Grüsse aus züri


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2013)

Hoi Stuntzi

Wie geht es in Korsika mit dem draussen übernachtem?


----------



## pedale3 (3. April 2013)

...die Spelunca Schlucht ab Evisa fand ich schon recht hart, habe bei den grob Felsigen Passagen einige geschoben.

Draussen Pennen sollte bei gutem Wetter kein Problem sein. Es gibt genug einsame Strände etc. An einem Sandstrand in der Dessert Agrigates waren die Mücken ne ziemliche Plage, da gabts nebenan aber auch ein Sumpfgebiet. An einem privaten Strand bin ich Morgens aufgefordert worden zu gehen, sonst wars Ok.

Nix wie hin ;-)


----------



## DFG (16. April 2013)

Drausen übernachten, jo wenn du keine Angst vor Wildschweinen hast....... Wildcampen ist nicht gern gesehen, sprich verboten und schon gar nicht in den Parks. Die Gites sind nicht so teuer und es gibt im Inland genug Campingplätze.
Die Fähren von Frankreich aus sind im Regelfall teurer als von Italien aus, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung aus den letzten Jahren und Fährlotto muss man jeden Jahr spielen. Und von der französischen Staatslinie sollte man die Finger lassen! Die streiken immer mal wieder....


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2013)

Das mit dem Campen dachte ich mir schon, auch wegen der Brandgefahr. Aber Danke für den Hinweis. 
Mit den Fähren bin ich noch am überlegen, ob Frankreich oder Italien (Savona).


----------



## DFG (16. April 2013)

Versuchs mal bei Krause Travel  oder Prada Surfsport. Beide vermitteln Fähren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (16. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das mit dem Campen dachte ich mir schon, auch wegen der Brandgefahr. Aber Danke für den Hinweis.
> Mit den Fähren bin ich noch am überlegen, ob Frankreich (Savona) oder Italien.



Wir sind auch von Savona in Italien übergesetzt. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere war da kein so grosser Preisunterschied. 

fasj


----------



## DFG (17. April 2013)

Die Fähren aus Frankreich sind teuerer als die aus Italien. Liegt am höheren Spritverbrauch. In der letzten Mauntainbeik war ein kleiner Artikel über Korsika. Gott sei Dank hatte der Autor wenig Ahnung, da er keine Karten gefunden und aus dem GR 20 einen G 20 gemacht hat. Aber die Tourvorschläge sehen ganz interessant aus.
Karten gibt Übrigens vom IGM oder Michelin und ein Rotherwanderführer ist auch eine gute Basis.
Noch fast drei Monate.........


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2013)

Ichhabe auf dem IPAD Iphigenie ( http://iphigénie.com/ ), klasse Tool auf Basis der IGN Karten  Bin halt öfters im Luberon und an der Cote unterwegs  Die Touren habe ich mir schon vorgemerkt für die 2te Woche. In der ersten Woche mache ich wohl im Norden Station  

Ich denke ich kann erst die Freitag Nacht Fähre von Savona nehmen. Wird teurer als ander Wochentage aber geht leider nicht anders, höchsten ich verschiebe in den Oktober.....


----------



## DFG (17. April 2013)

Das ist ja ein super Tipp. Danke.
Ich habe bislang die Papierkarten vom IGN genutz. Schaun wir mal ob ich das Ding geladen bekomme. Zur Not gibt es auch eine Wanderreitkarte auf OSM-Basis für das Garmin. Die geht auch.


----------



## sinucello (18. April 2013)

die osm-Karte finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Hab auch die Garmin France. SNCM war bis jetzt immer zuverlässig. Unsere Lieblingsfähre Napoleon B. hat ein Loch: http://www.meretmarine.com/fr/conte...onaparte-devrait-couter-30-50-millions-deuros aber wir sind schon auf die angemietete neue Fähre Excelsior umgebucht worden.


----------



## DFG (19. April 2013)

Naja wir sind bislang immer mit Mobby gefahren und werden dieses Jahr erstmals mit Korsikaferrys übersetzten. Aber ich habe auch eine  Wohnwagen am Heck, vielleicht darf ich dieses Jahr wieder rückwärtes einparken........


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2013)

Fähre gebucht(Korsika Ferry's) los geht es am 14-09 und zurück am 26-09 (Nachtfähre)


----------



## sinucello (19. April 2013)

letztes Jahr habe ich bei Propriano und Cupabia schon 2 ausgeschilderte Strecken entdeckt. Jetzt habe ich gerade auch den Club entdeckt, der sie und noch einige andere mehr angelegt hat. Die Strecken sind dort hinterlegt:
http://www.valinco-taravu-team.com/
und sie richten auch Rennen aus:
http://www.suwa.fr/news/terre/vtt/premiere-course-enduro-organisee-par-le-valinco-taravu-team-517

da tut sich was und ich bin im Sommer genau da! Werde mal Kontakt aufnehmen und nach gemeinsamen Ausfahrten und GPS Daten fragen.

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## bohmy1190 (1. Juni 2013)

Gibt es auf Korsika auch irgendwo Dirts? Weiß da jemand was? Wir planen auch im September nach Korsika zu fahren.


----------



## p100473 (2. Juni 2013)

hat jemand gps daten der strecke: Serriera_ bocca verghiolu_ Col de cuccavera_Bocca saltu_ Evisa?
wollten eine 2-wochen Korsika durchquerung starten, weil im alpenbereich im Juli kaum aussicht besteht, dass man über 2.500 m kommt wegen schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froh-rider1 (5. Juni 2013)

Servus,
na ich hab das was, bins immer andersrum gefahren , find ich besser, aber das macht beim GPS nix.

schick mir doch mal ne mail
[email protected]

mike


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2013)

Gute source ist vtopo.fr .... Leider noch nichts für Korsika


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juni 2013)

Der Weg ist auf der openmtbmap von Frankreich drauf.


----------



## p100473 (10. Juni 2013)

kennt sich jemand auf korsika aus? wir wollten die klassische N/S durchquerung (A.Zahn) von Ponte leccia- Bonifacio machen: Piobu- Fango- Porto- Col de cuchavera- ajaccio- cozzano- bavella- bonifacio
 und dann auf anderer strecke in ca. 5 tagen wieder nach ponte leccia zurückradeln, also entweder Ostküste z.B. porto vecchio- bavella- corte oder westküste, z.B Sartene -Ajaccio und mit zug nach corte. möglichst interessante streckenteile mit wenig teer/vielbefahrene straßen.
Im netz finde ich leider fast nur tagestouren an der küste. auch der "Rother bikeführer" bringt mich nicht recht weiter. 
Aber vielleicht gibts ja leute mit entdeckerdrang, die schon mal etwas ähnliches versucht haben.

Volkmar


----------



## Greidler (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich werde in 2 Wochen für 9 Tage auf Korsika sein, leider ohne Ortskenntnis. Würde mir jemand seine GPS Daten von Trails auf der Insel bereitstellen? Ich nutze Garmin Edge800.
Vielen dank und baldige Sonnige Grüße ;-)


----------



## sinucello (14. Juni 2013)

Greidler schrieb:


> Hallo, ich werde in 2 Wochen für 9 Tage auf Korsika sein, leider ohne Ortskenntnis. Würde mir jemand seine GPS Daten von Trails auf der Insel bereitstellen? Ich nutze Garmin Edge800.
> Vielen dank und baldige Sonnige Grüße ;-)



http://vtt.en.corse.free.fr/download.htm
http://bergradln.at/KORSIKA2007/GPX/
http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=rayc
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://www.alpenzorro.de/euromax/tracks/emax_07-06-09_Tavignano.gpx
http://www.alpenzorro.de/euromax/tracks/emax_07-06-08_Restonica.gpx
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?url=http://www.alpenzorro.de/euromax/tracks/emax_07-06-10_Spelunca.gpx
http://www.valinco-taravu-team.com/
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-infos-tourentipps-gps-datenaten.749853.2.htm
http://www.tracegps.com/fr/Corse/dpt/20-1/liste.htm
http://www.vttour.fr/maps/gpx_7977.html


----------



## bohmy1190 (19. Juni 2013)

bohmy1190 schrieb:


> Gibt es auf Korsika auch irgendwo Dirts? Weiß da jemand was? Wir planen auch im September nach Korsika zu fahren.



Kann mir das niemand sagen?


----------



## p100473 (8. Juli 2013)

wer hat ortskenntnis? wir fahren demnächst  2 wochen nach Korsika und suchen eine gute rückstrecke von Bonifacio nach Corte.
2 Fragen: kann man auf dem "mare et monti sud" von Porto vecchio richtung lóspedale zumindest ansatzweise biken?
wie siehts mit dem GR 20 nördlich bavella vom Incudine richtung col verde aus? 

Volkmar


----------



## bern (9. Juli 2013)

ich denke, rauf nach l'ospedale ist der weg zu steil, du müsstest auf der viel befahrenen asfaltstrasse fahren. schönere alternative ist kurz nördlich von p.veccio bei st. lucie durch's "taglio rossu", zuerst schönes tal mit Badeplätzen, dann einsame fire-roads mit schöner aussicht.
M. Incudine solltest du hier was finden: http://www.vttour.fr/topos/recherche.php?d=2A
dürfte eher heftig sein.

bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinucello (10. Juli 2013)

p100473 schrieb:


> wer hat ortskenntnis? wir fahren demnächst  2 wochen nach Korsika und suchen eine gute rückstrecke von Bonifacio nach Corte.


hab hier eine Route in den Lesezeichen, die ihr als letztes Teilstück nutzen könntet:
http://fr.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=592432


----------



## p100473 (11. Juli 2013)

abend,

letzte planungen, montag gehts ab.
bist du den teil schon gefahren? wenn ja, wie sieht das stück von agnello  richtung punta pruno aus? ist in meiner karte "weglos"? er schreibt ja auch schwierig zu schieben.
kann ich den track runterladen? finde da nirgends den link.

Volkmar


----------



## sinucello (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
bin ich noch nicht gefahren - aber bald ;-). Bei Wikiloc muss man sich anmelden, habs dir mal auf meinen Server geschoben:

http://www.wunderkessel.de/downloads/r95.gpx

ciao,
Sacha


----------



## p100473 (12. Juli 2013)

hast du eine ahnung, ob der "mare et monti" über die bocca di melza vom fangu-bach nach porto durch die macchie freigehauen ist oder müssen wir die macheten mitnehmen?
Bist du öfters auf korsika?

Volkmar


----------



## sinucello (12. Juli 2013)

leider keine Ahnung. Wir verbringen nun unseren 3. Sommerurlaub da - aber bisher habe ich wg. Familie nur sehr wenig Radtouren gemacht. Das wird immer mehr und ich werde diesen Sommer mind. eine geführte Tour und mehrere ausgeschilderte Routen im Valinco machen.


----------



## powderJO (13. August 2013)

hola,

klinke mich hier mal ein. wollen im september nach korsika und brauchen ein paar hoteltipps. 

das wichtigste zuerst: *gesucht wird ein bezahlbares, charmantes hotel - also nicht so ein touribunker, sondern eher in richtung chambres d'hotes. pool wäre nett, wenn es direkt in strandnähe wäre aber kein muss. im landesinneren wäre es pflicht. 
*

wie sind die straßen auf korsika? lohnt es sich, das rennrad mitzunehmen (habe die tour etappen gesehen, die strecken waren sehr geil)? oder sind die nebenstrecken eh mies und geschottert ...? 

muss man die fähre reservieren vorab oder kann man da einfach aufschlagen und bekommt auch einen platz mit dem auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (13. August 2013)

...das wird schwierig unter einen Hut zu bekommen.

Ich kenne eigentlich nur hochpreisige Hotels, viele sind im August noch komplett ausgebucht und haben im September bereits geschlossen, ist uns so in der Balangne passiert.

Zelten ist auf Korisika ideal! Die Zeit an einem Standort zu verbringen nicht (wenn ihr nen Auto habt). Alternativ mal nach Gite Etappes gucken, zB in Galeria, ggf. gibts auch die in Ota (Porto) noch, etc.

Was das Biken angeht: mM sind dort die Strassen das bessere Radl-Revier!!! Es gibt zwar einige verstreute Trail, aber extra DESWEGEN lohnt der Besuch nicht. Dann lieber GC oder La Palma erwägen.
Die Strassenbeläge sind meist gut genug fürs RR, die Auffahrt ab Porto zum Col de Vergio ist zB Super. Anfürsich ist die ganze Westküste ein einziger Traum. Ich würde da alles mit MTB fahren, ggf. nur schmale 2,25er Reifen druff und gut iss.

Fähre dürfte im September überhaupt kein Problem sein, Buchen ist eher unnötig. Nehmt die Nachtfähre ab Savona und gönnt Euch ne Kabine. Die ist garnicht so teuer. Quasi das günstigste Hotel auf Korsika ;-)
Dann seid ihr Morgens gegen 7 ausgeruht in Bastia.
Falls Ihr die RR dabei habt, könnt ihr direkt Cap Corse an einem Tag umrunden, auch das Cap lohnt.

Einige Tageswanderungen wären auch zu empfehlen!

/Frank.


----------



## DFG (13. August 2013)

Die Hauptverkehrsstraßen sind gut ausgebaut, die Nebenstraßen ab und an ein Abenteuer was den Belag angeht. Die Trails sind überwiegend verblockt und was für Leute die Lederhaut haben, da das Gestrüpp ziemlich ruppig ist. Im September dürfte sich das Fahrzeug aufkommen auch beruhigt haben, so dass man die Straße mit dem Rad befahren kann. Hotels sind schwierig, große Turibunker gibt es kaum, eher klein aber fein. Such mal nach pardizu.ch. Das ist ein ziemlich guter Reiseführer.


----------



## powderJO (13. August 2013)

Merci schon mal für die ersten Tipps. Echt krass, wie schwierig sich die Hotelsuche gestaltet - das hatten wir so noch nie. Zelten ist keine Alternative, da wir nix haben zum Zelten ...

Wäre daher super, wenn noch der ein oder andere Tipp käme ...


----------



## Tatü (13. August 2013)

In welche Ecke soll es denn gehen zwecks Hotel?


----------



## sinucello (13. August 2013)

nur ein Beispiel, ich war nicht drin aber die Lage ist traumhaft: ein paar Meter weiter kann man in einer Gumpe unter einem Wasserfall baden und von außen sah es sehr gepflegt aus. Die Dörfer im Venaco sind durch Esels/Wanderwege in Kastanienwäldern verbunden. Man kann bis nach Vizzavona biken:
http://www.likhom.com/chambre_hotes/Chez-Antoinette-et-Charles/santo-pietro-di-venaco/france


----------



## sinucello (13. August 2013)

bin vor 10 Tagen von Vizzavona aus über den Col de Sorba über die Bergeries d`Alzeta zum Bocca Palmente hoch und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter nach Vizzavona. Besonders das letzte Stück über den gelb markierten kleinen Wanderweg "sentier de Bois brûlé" ist herrlich und auch im Rother MTB Führer beschrieben. 

Der erste Teil der Strecke geht über Forstwege durch den Wald stetig leicht aufwärts, dann über die neue Straße zum Col de Sorba - Asphalt aber immer mit Panorama und viel Steigung - mehrere Quellen zum Trinken - auf der anderen Seite wieder einige HM Verlust durch herunterrasen der Straße, dann wieder Forstwege klettern bis zu einer wunderschönen Lichtung mit Felsgesichtern, dann wieder Waldweg mit kniffligen Stellen - teilweise tragen bis zur Berghütte von Alzeta (Quelle). Ab da gehts zum Bocca Palmente auf dem GR20 hoch - Tragen ist angesagt. Dann vom Bocca runter geht es über einen sehr verblockten Weg - für mich nicht fahrbar, für diese Jungs schon:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15114376"]corsicariders a palmento on Vimeo[/ame]
Da kann ich nur große Augen machen, für mich waren das wild verstreute, kopfgroße Steinbrocken vermischt mit fetten Wurzeln und die bügeln da einfach drüber.

Zum Abschluß dann den flüssigsten und schönsten Trail, den ich auf Korsika je gesehen habe - siehe oben - gelb markiert und im Video so ab 09:00 zu sehen.

GPS hier:
http://www.vttour.fr/topos/bocca-palmente,841.html

Beim Stück zwischen der Lichtung und der Bergerie aufpassen, verpasst man den Trail, darf man wie ich das Radl eine Stunde lang einen sehr steilen Hang im dichten Wald hochschleppen.


----------



## blackforest-cyc (13. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> Merci schon mal für die ersten Tipps. Echt krass, wie schwierig sich die Hotelsuche gestaltet - das hatten wir so noch nie. Zelten ist keine Alternative, da wir nix haben zum Zelten ...
> 
> Wäre daher super, wenn noch der ein oder andere Tipp käme ...




Wäre super, wenn du etwas genauere Angaben machen würdest

- wie lange
- haupsächlich Fahrradurlaub oder Strandurlaub
- wie lange sollen die Rennradtouren sein
- wo in Korsika
- gibt schon einige schöne Hotels....
=>bitte kurzes Statement wie Ihr euch den Urlaub vorgestellt habt

andere Möglichkeit, viele Campingplätze bieten auch gut ausgestattete Bungalows oder Hütten an

da ich selber die letzten Jahre Rennradtouren auf Korsika angeboten habe, kann ich euch gerne mit Unterkunft und auch Rennradtouren weiter helfen. Zum schmökern hier schon mal einen Überblick über die Rennradtouren auf Korsika => http://www.blackforest-cycling.de/rennrad-gruppenreise-korsika.html


----------



## sinucello (13. August 2013)

blackforest-cyc schrieb:


> kann ich euch gerne mit Unterkunft und auch Rennradtouren weiter helfen.


hast du vlt. einen Tipp für ein Ferienhaus am Cap Corse?


----------



## blackforest-cyc (13. August 2013)

sinucello schrieb:


> hast du vlt. einen Tipp für ein Ferienhaus am Cap Corse?



sorry, bei Ferienhäuser auf Korsika kenn ich mich leider nicht aus...gibt zwar relativ viele (habe ich aber noch nie benötigt)...aber weniger am Cap Corse und relativ teuer und ...als basecamp für MTB-Touren finde ich das Cap Corse auch relativ uninteressant, vor allem hat man auf der östlichen Seite öfters starke Winde, Campingplätze mit Bungalows gibt es am Cap nur einen (http://www.usolemarinu.com/de/index.html), wobei der eigendlich nicht meh am Cap ist, sondern in St Florent


----------



## powderJO (14. August 2013)

wow, da kam ja noch einiges. danke dafür.




blackforest-cyc schrieb:


> Wäre super, wenn du etwas genauere Angaben machen würdest
> 
> - wie lange
> - haupsächlich Fahrradurlaub oder Strandurlaub
> ...



mindestens 2, wahrscheinlich sogar 3 wochen ab anfang september. im moment planen wir, den standort auf der insel einmal zu wechseln, so das wir einen teil im norden und einen teil eher im süden verbringen können.

es soll kein reiner bikeurlaub werden, möchten auf alle fälle auch öfter mal am strand liegen, schnorcheln, mal wandern gehen oder einfach rumlungern irgendwo  

momentan tendieren wir dazu, die rennräder mitzunehmen - damit ist der aktionsradius größer und man kommt mehr rum. andererseits - das video oben macht schon wieder lust auf trails ... welche bikes mitkommen, ist also noch unentschieden ...

bungalows / mobile homes auf campingplätzen kommen im prinzip auch in frage - wäre aber definitiv eher zweite oder dritte wahl. 

würde mich freuen, wenn du / ihr noch tipps hättet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. August 2013)

niemand mehr ... haben immer noch keine unterkunft gefunden ...


----------



## blackforest-cyc (15. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> niemand mehr ... haben immer noch keine unterkunft gefunden ...





powderJO schrieb:


> niemand mehr ... haben immer noch keine unterkunft gefunden ...



verstehe ich nicht....gibt wirklich viele verschiedene  Unterkünfte.....ist halt ein bischen spät so kurzfristig noch was gutes  zu finden....Anfang/Mitte September ist immer noch Saisson und die Insel  ist sehr beliebt.

was wollt ihr denn pro Woche ausgeben / 
Anmerkung:  Korsika ist nicht mit Malle zu vergleichen. Bettenburgen wirst du hier  keine finden (zum Glück). Dafür sorgen die Korsen schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  es gibt zwar relativ viele Hotels und auch einige Ferienanlagen. Die  meisten sind aber eher kleinere Betriebe und da die Hochsaison relativ  kurz ist, auch dementsprechend teuer. Die meisten Gäste auf Korsika sind  meines Erachtens Selbstversorger. Entweder auf Campingplätze (200), in  Mobilehomes oder Ferienhäuser, auch die meisten Bungalows in  Ferienanlagen sind für Selbstversorger ausgerichtet. 

chambres d´hotes gibt es schon einige auf Korsika, aber viele nicht an der Küste, mit wenigen Zimmern, meistens ohne Pool....http://www.gites-de-france.com/fr/gites_ oder http://www.gites-de-france.com/gites/uk/

http://www.chambres-hotes-france.org/Reg

http://www.chambres-hotes.org/Corse/

http://www.chambres-en-france.com/corse/

und ich denke Anfang/Mitte September sind da auch viele belegt. 

ich mach mal ein paar Ortsvorschläge

1)die nähere Umgebung um St Florent / Hinterland
 - guter Ausgangspunkt für 2-3 Rennardtouren mit nicht "so vielen" Höhenmetern
 - schöne Strände südl. in der Desert des Agriates
 - schöne Dörfer und viele Weingüter im Hinterland
 - Cap Corse
2)die nähere Umgebung von L´Ile Rouse / Hinterland
  - guter Ausgangspunkt für 2-3 Rennardtouren mit nicht "so vielen" Höhenmetern
  - schöne Strände direkt südl. von L´Ile Rouse
  - viele schöne kleine Dörfer im Hinterland
3)die nähere Umgebung von Porto / Hinterland
  - guter Ausgangspunkt für 2-3 Rennardtouren
  - atemberaubende Küstenstrasse / Calanche / Meeresnaturpark
  - schöne Kies- und Sandstrände
  - http://www.paradisu.de/korsika-fotos-golf-von-porto.html
  - guter Ausgangspunkt für Wanderungen
4) die nähere Umgebung von Serra-di-Ferro / Hinterland
  - - guter Ausgangspunkt für 2-3 Rennardtouren
    - Strand von Cupabia
5) das Hinterland / Umgebung von Solenzara
   - guter Ausgangspunkt für Rennradtouren ins Hinterland (Bavella/Sorba..)
   - viele Wandermöglichkeiten
   - viele Bademöglichkeiten (Badegumpen Solenzara) http://www.paradisu.de/korsika-flussbadestellen-solenzara.html
   - viele schöne Strände weiter südl. bei Porto Veccio
6) Corte und Umgebung
  - absolutes Wanderparadies
  - guter Ausgangspunkt für Rennardtouren
  - viele Bademöglichkeiten (Badegumpen

vielleicht solltet Ihr auch über Mobile-Homes oder Ferienhäuser in diesen Regionen nachdenken

Bei Paradisu.de könnt Ihr euch gut informieren

TIP zum Radfahren auf Korsika: Tour de France / einzelne Abschnitte
Allgemein  sollte man als Radfahrer nahezu alle Nationalstrassen (N...) auf  Korsika meiden. Nicht weil es gefährlich wäre, sondern weil diese stark  frequentiert werden.
1) Die Nationalstrasse von Bastia via Porto  Veccio nach Bonifaccio ist ist auch in der Nebensaison stark  frequentiert und nur in kurzen Überbrückungsstücken empfehlenswert. 
2) die Nationalstrasse von Bastia via Corte nach Ajaccio => viel Autoverkehr
=> die Nationalstrasse von Calvi nach L´Ile Rousse => viel Autoverkehr
alle anderen Teilstücke und Nebenstrasse sind weniger bis nahezu gar nicht frequentiert.
sieht bei der Tour de France toll aus....

bei Fragen....


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2013)

super. vielen dank für die mühe, die du dir gemacht hast. haben noch mal jede menge angeschrieben und wie es im moment aussieht werden wir 2´3 wochen bleiben und dabei 3 mal den standort wechseln. 

welches bike mitkommt, wissen wir noch nicht - meine tendenz geht zum mtb, da flexibler. am meisten freue ich mich im moment aber eh darauf, mal wieder ins meer zu hüpfen ...


----------



## hulster (22. August 2013)

Kennt jemand von euch nen Anbieter für geführte (Halb)Tagestouren? Vor Ort oder organisiert von Deutschland. Eher technisch S2/S3.
Werd wahrscheinlich mit 2 Familien hinfahren, ich als einziger Biker.
Da hab ich keine Zeit zum Suchen, oder über mehrere Tage zu cruisen.


----------



## sinucello (22. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch nen Anbieter für geführte (Halb)Tagestouren? Vor Ort oder organisiert von Deutschland. Eher technisch S2/S3.
> Werd wahrscheinlich mit 2 Familien hinfahren, ich als einziger Biker.
> Da hab ich keine Zeit zum Suchen, oder über mehrere Tage zu cruisen.



geführte Touren werden für Gruppen angeboten, nicht für Einzelpersonen und wenn, dann ist es seeehr teuer. Das gilt für alle Anbieter, die ich auf Korsika kontaktiert habe. Ausnahme war Alte Cime:
http://www.altecime.fr/
die machen auch in der Hauptsaison regelmäßige Ausfahrten, denen man sich anschließen kann. Zumindest war das letztes Jahr noch so.

Evtl. kommst du auch über Vereine/Verbände weiter und kannst dich dort ein paar Locals anschließen:
http://www.valinco-taravu-team.com/
https://www.facebook.com/www.vttencorse.fr
http://www.rando-cyclo-corse.fr/index.php/nos-randonnees/
http://vtt-castagniccia-mare-e-monti.jimdo.com/


----------



## hulster (22. August 2013)

sinucello schrieb:


> geführte Touren werden für Gruppen angeboten, nicht für Einzelpersonen und wenn, dann ist es seeehr teuer.



War auch nicht so gemeint. 
Ich bin halt mit Familie ohne andere Biker unterwegs und möchte mich dann natürlich ner geführten Gruppen-Tour anschliessen.
Danke für deine Tipps.

Hat sonst jemand noch was?


----------



## sinucello (22. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> War auch nicht so gemeint.
> Ich bin halt mit Familie ohne andere Biker unterwegs und möchte mich dann natürlich ner geführten Gruppen-Tour anschliessen.


hab ich dieses Jahr auch versucht und habe nach 4-5 Absagen dann aufgegeben. Wenn du was findest, würde ich mich über den Anbieternamen freuen.


----------



## aka (22. August 2013)

blackforest-cyc schrieb:


> ...
> 3)die nähere Umgebung von Porto / Hinterland
> - guter Ausgangspunkt für 2-3 Rennardtouren...


Dort ist ein MTB nicht schlecht 




Aber wenn man laengere Touren fahren will ist denke ich ein Rennrad oder ein HT mit gut rollenden Reifen die bessere Wahl.


----------



## froh-rider1 (22. August 2013)

Hallo, 
dann fragt doch einfach mal bei YANN von Algajola Sport et Nature nach, die bieten auch ab und an, je nach Nachfrage und Kapazität kleinere MTB Touren an.
Ist in Algajola, sprechen auch deutsch, haben gute gewartete Giant Hardtails.

algajola-sportetnature.com

mfg
mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (26. August 2013)

ich kann zwar nicht so viel beitragen zu quartieren für touren auf korsika, aber erfahrungen und bilder unserer 2-wöchigen mtbike-durchquerung: ponte leccia- bonifacio- cozzano stehen im Forum des DAV aschaffenburg zusammen mit vielen bildern.
Weiß zwar nicht wie man die beiden foren vernetzt. aber da gibts sicher PC-freaks, für die das kein problem ist. mein fazit: ich würde unsere tour mit 900 km und 20 tsd hm keinem empfehlen, der unsicher in der routenfindung ist. aber leuten mit abenteuersinn und gutem orientierungsvermögen macht eine solche tour sicher großen spaß. bocca tartagine, bocca di bonassa, bocca di melza, forcella d´astra waren absolute tourenhighlights.

Volkmar


----------



## Tristero (29. August 2013)

p100473 schrieb:


> ich kann zwar nicht so viel beitragen zu quartieren für touren auf korsika, aber erfahrungen und bilder unserer 2-wöchigen mtbike-durchquerung: ponte leccia- bonifacio- cozzano stehen im Forum des DAV aschaffenburg zusammen mit vielen bildern.
> Weiß zwar nicht wie man die beiden foren vernetzt. aber da gibts sicher PC-freaks, für die das kein problem ist. mein fazit: ich würde unsere tour mit 900 km und 20 tsd hm keinem empfehlen, der unsicher in der routenfindung ist. aber leuten mit abenteuersinn und gutem orientierungsvermögen macht eine solche tour sicher großen spaß. bocca tartagine, bocca di bonassa, bocca di melza, forcella d´astra waren absolute tourenhighlights.
> 
> Volkmar



Auf vier von fünf Bildern schiebt ihr. Repräsentativ?


----------



## hulster (29. August 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Auf vier von fünf Bildern schiebt ihr. Repräsentativ?



Denke eher nicht - sieht doch teilweise gut fahrbar aus.
Scheint schon schöne Sachen da zu geben.

Problem wird eher sein Tagestouren zu bekommen. Das hört sich alles nach recht spontanen Aktionen an. Das ist mir zu wenig planbar. Ist einfach Mist, wenn ich den Bock mitnehme und dann vor Ort höre ... ja sorry, diese Woche schwierig etc.
Sieht halt nicht danach aus, als ob Tagestouren als festes Programm und regelmäßig angeboten werden.


----------



## Tristero (29. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Denke eher nicht - sieht doch teilweise gut fahrbar aus.
> Scheint schon schöne Sachen da zu geben.
> 
> Problem wird eher sein Tagestouren zu bekommen. Das hört sich alles nach recht spontanen Aktionen an. Das ist mir zu wenig planbar. Ist einfach Mist, wenn ich den Bock mitnehme und dann vor Ort höre ... ja sorry, diese Woche schwierig etc.
> Sieht halt nicht danach aus, als ob Tagestouren als festes Programm und regelmäßig angeboten werden.



Na ja, wie man's nimmt. Schön ist es auf alle Fälle. MTB fahren ist so eine Sache. War zwei Mal dort, um den GR20 zu wandern. Das Problem scheint mir grundsätzlich zu sein, dass alles, was Trail ist, bei S2 anfängt. Von den Dornen der Macchia mal ganz zu schweigen. Mit anderen Worten, um da wesentliche Abschnitte fahren zu können - und jetzt reden wir ganz klar nicht vom GR20 - sollten Mensch und Maschine S3 sicher beherrschen. Da wird's da schon ein bisschen dünne.
Und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass Korsika für die reine Bergabfraktion, in der sich ein Großteil der dann noch verbliebenen Fahrer tummelt, wenig Freude bereit hält. Denn nach oben mussman bitteschön aus eigener Kraft pedalieren.

Jedenfalls habe ich in der ganzen Zeit dort keinen einzigen MTBler gesehen. Das will doch schon was heißen. Selbiges gilt für die kaum zu findenden Angebote an geführten Touren.

Wenn ich wieder hinfahre, werde ich entweder auf Bergtour gehen - kann man super Sachen machen - oder den Renner mitnehmen.


----------



## hulster (29. August 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Na ja, wie man's nimmt. Schön ist es auf alle Fälle. MTB fahren ist so eine Sache. War zwei Mal dort, um den GR20 zu wandern. Das Problem scheint mir grundsätzlich zu sein, dass alles, was Trail ist, bei S2 anfängt. Von den Dornen der Macchia mal ganz zu schweigen. Mit anderen Worten, um da wesentliche Abschnitte fahren zu können - und jetzt reden wir ganz klar nicht vom GR20 - sollten Mensch und Maschine S3 sicher beherrschen. Da wird's da schon ein bisschen dünne.
> Und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass Korsika für die reine Bergabfraktion, in der sich ein Großteil der dann noch verbliebenen Fahrer tummelt, wenig Freude bereit hält. Denn nach oben mussman bitteschön aus eigener Kraft pedalieren.
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich in der ganzen Zeit dort keinen einzigen MTBler gesehen. Das will doch schon was heißen. Selbiges gilt für die kaum zu findenden Angebote an geführten Touren.
> ...



Das es dort nicht schön ist, hat ja keiner gesagt.
Aber du bestätigst meinen Eindruck, was Bike dort angeht.
Ich fahr zwar schon gerne technisch aber sicher S3 würde mich noch lange nicht einordnen.  Mit dem rauffahren hätte ich allerdings eher weniger Probleme. 
Aber Danke für deine Meinung.


----------



## clemson (29. August 2013)

Also in meinen 2 mtb urlauben auf korsika gabs genug  tagestouren 
Kartenlesen, fahrtechnik und abenteuer sinn vorrausgesetzt ...und schiebe u tragepassagen gehören bei neuland erkundungen nunmal dazu .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (29. August 2013)

hey leute,

ihr müsst halt die bilder im dav forum aschaffenburg ansehen! wer gut fahren kann, für den ist alles kein problem. korsika ist eben kein spielgarten für lift-biker, sondern für erkundungsfreaks, denen es auch nichts ausmacht, mal 2 stunden hochzuschieben. und tatsächlich: man trifft keine anderen biker! das ist doch gerade das gute daran. dann gibts auch keinen stress, wer die ideallinie hoch- oder runterdonnern darf! uns hat es jedenfalls super spaß gemacht, die tolle route von a.Zahn aufzufinden. wenn der gute das nicht vor 10 Jahren für uns getan hätte, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich richtung col de cuchavera, genau bei kote 1036, wo nur noch tierspuren im waldboden sichtbar sind, eine ca. 30% steile rückegasse hochgelaufen wäre, die sich nach einigen hundert metern im nichts verliert. und dann trifft man tatsächlich an einem verrosteten blechschild wieder auf den pfad zum pass, der super dem gelände angepasst ist,  mit blick auf die paglia orba. Was willst du mehr!
Dafür rücke ich auch mal hier noch ein paar "fahrbilder" raus.

Volkmar


----------



## hulster (30. August 2013)

p100473 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> ihr müsst halt die bilder im dav forum aschaffenburg ansehen! wer gut fahren kann, für den ist alles kein problem. korsika ist eben kein spielgarten für lift-biker, sondern für erkundungsfreaks, denen es auch nichts ausmacht, mal 2 stunden hochzuschieben. und tatsächlich: man trifft keine anderen biker! das ist doch gerade das gute daran. dann gibts auch keinen stress, wer die ideallinie hoch- oder runterdonnern darf! uns hat es jedenfalls super spaß gemacht, die tolle route von a.Zahn aufzufinden. wenn der gute das nicht vor 10 Jahren für uns getan hätte, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich richtung col de cuchavera, genau bei kote 1036, wo nur noch tierspuren im waldboden sichtbar sind, eine ca. 30% steile rückegasse hochgelaufen wäre, die sich nach einigen hundert metern im nichts verliert. und dann trifft man tatsächlich an einem verrosteten blechschild wieder auf den pfad zum pass, der super dem gelände angepasst ist,  mit blick auf die paglia orba. Was willst du mehr!
> Dafür rücke ich auch mal hier noch ein paar "fahrbilder" raus.
> ...



Alles verstanden und kein Problem, auch nicht mit schieben.
Mein Hauptproblem ist aber: Ich fahr mit Familie sonst keine Biker. Ich brauch also was organisiertes vor Ort, dem ich mich anschliessen kann.
Und da scheint es mau auszusehen.
Aber mit nen paar anderen lassen sich da mit Sicherheit nen paar schöne Touren zaubern.


----------



## sinucello (30. August 2013)

froh-rider1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dann fragt doch einfach mal bei YANN von Algajola Sport et Nature nach, die bieten auch ab und an, je nach Nachfrage und Kapazität kleinere MTB Touren an.
> Ist in Algajola, sprechen auch deutsch, haben gute gewartete Giant Hardtails.



hab hier einen Artikel zu Yann gefunden:
http://www.trax.de/mountainbike-touren-auf-korsika/id_63174362/index


----------



## sinucello (30. August 2013)

p100473 schrieb:


> uns hat es jedenfalls super spaß gemacht, die tolle route von a.Zahn aufzufinden. wenn der gute das nicht vor 10 Jahren für uns getan hätte


meinst du damit diese Routen?:
http://bergradln.at/bike-korsika-main.htm


----------



## p100473 (30. August 2013)

hallo mike,

ich meinte nicht diesen link. aber ganz am ende des durchaus interessanten beitrages a.d.J 2007 steht "www.seracjoe.de" das ist die route von achim zahn, der wir in der ersten woche gefolgt sind. für erkundungsfreaks wohl als sinnvollste corse durchquerung zu empfehlen. die zweite woche sind wir rüber zur westküste und in einem bogen nach cozzano zurück, wo unser auto inzwischen geparkt war. 
story dazu im forum des DAV aschaffenburg (tour de corse 2013)

VO


----------



## sinucello (30. August 2013)

p100473 schrieb:


> ganz am ende des durchaus interessanten beitrages a.d.J 2007 steht "www.seracjoe.de" das ist die route von achim zahn, der wir in der ersten woche gefolgt sind.
> 
> story dazu im forum des DAV aschaffenburg (tour de corse 2013)



ah, danke, die Seite ist gut und die Tour wird auch organisiert angeboten. Dein Bericht ist auch sehr interessant, ich schreibe mal den direkten Link hierhin:
http://forum.alpenverein-aschaffenburg.de/showthread.php?914-Tour-de-Corse-%C3%BCber-das-Gebirge-im-Meer-vom-Juli-2013
Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## p100473 (30. August 2013)

die story und bilder geht natürlich noch weiter- waren ja immerhin 2 wochen auf korsika. Evtl. auch tourenangebot des DAV AB i.J: 2014 für leute, die sich das alleine nicht zutrauen.

VO


----------



## sinucello (19. September 2013)

2 neue Videos. Einmal Downhill Prunelli und dann typisch Korsika mit tragen und schieben im Asco:


http://www.zapiks.fr/corsica-trip-episode-1-dh-de.html
http://www.zapiks.fr/corsica-trip-episode-2-asco.html


----------



## sinucello (25. September 2013)

weiter gehts mit Teil 3:


Sentier des douaniers
Sentier des cretes

http://www.26in.fr/news/25735-corsica-trip-2-sentier-des-cretes.html


----------



## sinucello (27. September 2013)

sinucello schrieb:


> Zum Abschluß dann den flüssigsten und schönsten Trail, den ich auf Korsika je gesehen habe - siehe oben - gelb markiert und im Video so ab 09:00 zu sehen.


hier ist noch ein aktuelles Video davon:
https://vimeo.com/25602531


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiluftrakete (5. Januar 2014)

hallo forum,
ich werde ab anfang april 4 wochen in einer ferienwohnung in ajaccio verbringen und mein mtb (plus evtl rr) mitnehmen. kann mir jemand ein paar touren rr+mtb für die region empfehlen, die er/sie vielleicht auch schon selber gefahren ist. optimalerweise als gpx track. ich habe hier im forum (und rest vom internet) schon eine weile gesucht und auch etwas gefunden, direkt für die region ajaccio aber noch nicht so viel. und empfehlungen aus erster hand sind ja sowieso noch viel wertvoller.  
wenn möglich möchte ich dem auto verkehr aus dem weg gehen, sollte im april aber ja auch kein großes problem sein.
viele grüße,
henning


----------



## Loriboy (3. Februar 2014)

clemson schrieb:


> servus,
> schau einfach mal auf meine seite da sind auch einige sacehn zu korsika drauf.
> super geile insel zum biken!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Danke, hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Loriboy (3. Februar 2014)

Sind im rother führer touren um Calvi drin?


----------



## Loriboy (3. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich dort "gute" Bikes zu leihen=?
Danke


----------



## clemson (3. Februar 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/7-Year-Itch-the-Corsica-Rematch-dan-milner-2014.html


----------



## clemson (3. Februar 2014)

Loriboy schrieb:


> Danke, hat mir sehr geholfen



Gerne....muss umbedingt mal wieder hin


----------



## sinucello (7. Februar 2014)

Hab einen interessante GPS-Streckensammlung gefunden. Leider erlaubt die Seite keine Direktlinks. Diesen Link aufrufen:
http://www.openrunner.com/index.php?us=101955&uni=km&lang=en#tab_search
Dann oben auf "Find a route" und dann nach Benutzer 101955 suchen.


----------



## DrMainhattan (14. Mai 2014)

Sind demnächst auch dort, mit Rädern... wo sind denn die mehr oder weniger "grösseren" Bikeshops (sofern vorhanden, "falls mal was is")? Gibt es neben "Mike" noch weitere Tourenanbieter oder Guides die sich gut auskennen? 
Und wo würdet ihr sagen sind die Hotspots von denen einige gute Touren ausgehen?

Danke für Hilfe(n)


----------



## sinucello (14. Mai 2014)

In der Hochsaison ist es schwierig als Einzelnase oder kleine Gruppe einen Guide zu finden. Würde möglichst früh z. B. hier:
http://www.altecime.fr/
anfragen.

Der hier:
http://www.tex-racing.com/randonnees.php
bietet sowohl Touren als auch Bikeshop in Porto Pollo (Südwesten).

Bikeshops:

Ile Rousse (mit Preisliste für Werkstattarbeiten):
http://www.balagne-cycles.com/atelier.html

Algajola, Westküste:
http://www.velostation.com/-Algajola,32-

Porto-Vecchio - Ostküste:
http://corsicabikes.com/location_vtt_lecci.php

Bei Bastia:
http://www.veloshop-corse.fr/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RandyAndy (24. September 2014)

Hier noch ne gute Seite zu Routen im Gebiet Costa Verde und Castagniccia. Das sind offizielle Routen, mit coolen Trails, relativ gut ausgeschildert und die GPS Tracks können runter geladen werden:
http://vtt-castagniccia-mare-e-monti.jimdo.com
Bin selber eine Kombi zweier Tracks in der Nähe von Moriani-Plage gefahren. Top!

Die Internetseite enthält auch infos zu Bike Shops, etc.
Außerhalb der Saison (also jetzt) ist das Wetter zwar geil zum biken aber z.b. die "Bike-Station" in Moriani-Plage ist schon geschlossen.


----------



## Achtzig (19. Oktober 2015)

http://de.wikiloc.com/routen/mountain-bike/france/corsica
Hier gibt's auch noch ein paar Vorschläge...
Und als kleiner Appetizer:


----------



## sinucello (20. Oktober 2015)

http://www.vttour.fr/topos/recherche.php?d=2A
http://www.vttour.fr/topos/recherche.php?d=2B
http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps-results/region/Haute-Corse-2A
http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps-results/region/Haute-Corse-2B


----------



## marcsharck (19. April 2017)

Hey, da ich auch bald nach Korsika fahre (Ende Mai) habe ich mich mal etwas schlau gemacht und folgendes gefunden
http://www.altecime-freeride.com

weiß nicht ob die seite hier schon bekannt ist. Bieten wohl auch shutteln an und es besteht dort ein Trail Netzwerk von einfach bis schwer.

Ich bin gespannt : ) Wenn ihr noch weitere Tipps habt gerne her damit!


----------



## BoulderTom (20. April 2017)

marcsharck schrieb:


> Hey, da ich auch bald nach Korsika fahre (Ende Mai) habe ich mich mal etwas schlau gemacht und folgendes gefunden
> http://www.altecime-freeride.com
> 
> weiß nicht ob die seite hier schon bekannt ist. Bieten wohl auch shutteln an und es besteht dort ein Trail Netzwerk von einfach bis schwer.
> ...



In Zonza haben wir leider nur auf einen Kaffee angehalten. Die ganze Gegend um den Altecime "Bikepark" ist aber echt genial. Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Haben auch einige Shuttles gesehen, das Angebot scheint also gut zu funktionieren.

Ansonsten ist Korsika äußerst wild. Wir sind meistens auf gut Glück irgendeine Passstraße hochgetreten und haben dann einen Wanderweg bzw Ziegenpfad nach unten genommen. Das Resultat schwankt zwischen epischen und durchweg anspruchsvollem Trailvergnügen bis hin zu ewig langen Tragepassagen bergauf und auch bergab, weil unfahrbar. Wo genau haltet ihr euch auf? Kann mal schauen ob ich eine empfehlenswerte Tour parat habe.


----------



## offa (20. April 2017)

Wir waren letztes Jahr im Juni ebenfalls auf Korsika. Sind mit PKW verschiedene Orte in der Nordhälfte Korsikas angefahren. Haben uns dabei mit 8 einzelnen Tages Touren von Osten (Moriani Plage) über Monte San Petrone, über den Zentralteil mit Mont d'Or/GR20 Gegend, Lac Calacuccia, Monte Cintu (Bike n Hike), bis in den Westen nach Porto mit Capo d'Ortu (Bike n Hike) durch gehangelt und sind abschließend hinauf Richtung Calvi und haben dort ab/nach Auberge Bonifatu eine schöne GR20 Etappe (die 1.) mit dem Bike absolviert. 
Ja - ich kann das vorher gesagte bestätigen - sehr sehr wild, wenig Infos vorhanden, Touren oft mit offenem Ausgang. Vom Mare et Mare Nord Wanderweg haben wir einige schöne Trails abbekommen. Wenn man über 800m hinauf geht, sind Wanderetappen immer garantiert.
 Die sind dafür immer sehr schön. 
Ich hatte diesen Winter eigentlich vor, einen Bericht ins Forum zu stellen (eigentlich...). 
Auf PN Anfrage schicke ich Links zu GPS tracks und Fotos auf der komoot.de (userffa)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcsharck (23. April 2017)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> In Zonza haben wir leider nur auf einen Kaffee angehalten. Die ganze Gegend um den Altecime "Bikepark" ist aber echt genial. Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Haben auch einige Shuttles gesehen, das Angebot scheint also gut zu funktionieren.
> 
> Ansonsten ist Korsika äußerst wild. Wir sind meistens auf gut Glück irgendeine Passstraße hochgetreten und haben dann einen Wanderweg bzw Ziegenpfad nach unten genommen. Das Resultat schwankt zwischen epischen und durchweg anspruchsvollem Trailvergnügen bis hin zu ewig langen Tragepassagen bergauf und auch bergab, weil unfahrbar. Wo genau haltet ihr euch auf? Kann mal schauen ob ich eine empfehlenswerte Tour parat habe.




Wir werden hauptsächlich im Süden sein. Da ich auch Kiten gehen werde und ein guter Spot in der nähe von Bonifacio ist. also so da die Ecke und eben mal abstecher nach Zonza. Ich bin mit meiner Freundin unterwegs also wenn du irgendwas relativ leichtes hast gerne her damit. Denke der Bikepark ist sonst wohl die beste alternative, da man weiß was man bekommt  Mal schauen, vielleicht überkommt mich aber auch die Abendteuerlust. Werde danach mal berichten wie es war.


----------



## bern (15. Mai 2017)

wir waren jetzt ende april hauptsächlich zum surfen auf korsika und hatten die bikes als flautenprogramm mit dabei. die berge waren eigentlich immer in dichten wolken mit teilweise intensiven regenfällen ab mittag. wir blieben daher stets in küstennähe.
schön und einzigartig sind die sentieres litoral - küstennahe wanderwege, die gerade überall angelegt bzw reaktiviert werden. es geht oft mit wenigen höhenmetern von bucht zu bucht - die schwierigkeitsgrade gehen von "nicht vorhanden" bis zu "unfahrbar", letzteres aber meist auf nur ganz kurzen stellen. es macht auch gar nichts aus, wenn man ein und denselben weg hin und retour nimmt: wo man beim hinweg geschoben hat, fährt man beim rückweg.

wir sind da in folgenden gegenden gefahren:
-im norden ausgehend vom plage de saleccia richtung st. florent. der senier litoral geht hier von st. florent durch die ganze desert d'agriates. dem vernehmen nach sind da aber viele unfahrbare abschnitte dabei
-im süden zwischen figari und la tonnara: vollkommen ohne fahrtechnische schwierigkeiten, aber wunderschön von bucht zu bucht. bietet sich gut als flautenprogramm für kiter und surfer an
-im süd-westen von tizzano nach norden richtung campomoro: wunderschön und teilweise fahrtechnisch knackig. aber meist flowig. machen etliche wanderer als 2-tages-treckingtour, das möchte ich beim nächsten mal auch probieren. wir haben dort eine runde übers inland probert, aber die auf der karte eingezeichneten wege sind zu verwachsen. ausnahme: die auch mit 4x4 befahrbare piste zur cala di conca (gibts auch einen track bei vttour).
-an der ostküste bei ghisonaccia: schöne wege durch ein naturschutzgebiet, aber mit mountainbiken hat das nix zu tun. geht mit jedem citybike

paar bildln:


----------



## clemson (15. Mai 2017)

Oh man sehnsucht geweckt


----------



## Achtzig (16. Mai 2017)

Bin auch ganz frustriert weil Korsika
a) zu lange her ist und
b) zu lange hin ist.
Echt ne geile Insel!


----------



## marcsharck (16. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre jetzt am Samstag dann los. Werde auf jedenfall auch berichten wie der "alte cime" bikepark ist. 
Auf der Facebook seite und bei Instagram findet man ein paar impressionen, sieht vielversprechend aus. Bericht folgt


----------



## sympho (26. Mai 2017)

Na - da bin ich mal gespannt - wollen im Sommer auch 3 Wochen nach Korsika und kann mich noch nicht so ganz entscheiden ob das Radl mit soll oder nicht


----------



## albonafan (29. Mai 2017)

marcsharck schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt am Samstag dann los. Werde auf jedenfall auch berichten wie der "alte cime" bikepark ist.
> Auf der Facebook seite und bei Instagram findet man ein paar impressionen, sieht vielversprechend aus. Bericht folgt



Bin gespannt...[emoji41]
Wollen nächstes Jahr auch wieder nach Korsika, waren schon 3x, aber nie mitm MTB.


----------



## marcsharck (4. Juni 2017)

hey zusammen,

sind heute wiedergekommen und es war wirklich der hammer.
waren gleich relativ am anfang in zonza beim "alte cime" bikepark. der ort ist super nett, wir waren dort auf dem camping bavella vista. um diese jahreszeit super ruhig und hauptsächlich von wanderern oder kletterern genutzt. es gibt dort esel und einen dichten wald und am abend sonnenuntergang. sanitäranlagen sind total sauber und gut. das "büro" von dem park bzw shuttle ist einfach zu finden in dem kleinen ort. der bikepark selber hat viele verschieden tracks, von sehr einfach bis sehr schwer. ich bin meist die blauen gefahren (intermediate, war mir auf dem losen und trockenen untergrund anspruchsvoll genug). mit meiner freundin bin ich aber auch mal ein paar grüne strecken gefahren, für sie optimal um selbstbewusstsein zu bekommen. also defintiv auch für familien / pärchen mit unterschiedlichem level geeignet. die strecken waren super naturbelassen, teilweise mit anliegern und kickern, einen wallride gibt es sogar.

danach sind wir dann weiter richtung bonifacio und dann ins fango tal. dort bin ich leider nicht wirklich gefahren aber es gibt dort zwei wanderwege direkt am camping (l´alzelli, platz ist super mit nettem restaurant direkt dran, sanitäranlagen sehr unterer durchschnitt, keine ahnung wieso da nicht wenigstens alle zwei tage mal sauber gemacht wird). jedenfalls gibt es eine tour auf den bocca di bonassa, die ist allerdings schon sehr saftig und alleine war sie mir etwas zu lang(weilig) (1500hm, 56km soweit ich weiß), bin den trail mal ein stück hochgelaufen (endete direkt am camping), glaube der ist schon eher technisch, S2-S3 denke ich. außerdem ging noch ein weiterer trail am camping los, der war eher vergleichbar mit einer cross country strecke, immer auf und ab aber schon ganz cool. bin dort an einem abend mal ein bisschen entlang gefahren... wunderschön, direkt am fluß entlang und man kann immer wieder ins glasklare wasser springen. die gegend dort ist echt der wahnsinn.

die letzte woche waren wir dann auf einem camping in l'ile rousse. habe dort durch zufall einen wirklich tollen singletrail in der DAV app gefunden (der trail ist eigentlich in calvi, aber l´ile rousse ist nur 20 minuten von calvi weg und meiner meinung nach der nettere, weniger touristische ort). der trail hat ca 400hm und die gesamte tour kann man gut in 1 1/2 stunden fahren. habe mir immer etwas zeit genommen, es ist einfach zu schön um einfach durchzuballern . die tour heißt, soweit ich weiß "der beste singletrail korsikas" und gehört zum xtri rennen was dort stattgefunden hat, daher sind dort auch überall schilder und markierungen, ganz hilfreich). die tour ist wirklich supergeil! wie gesagt nicht zu lang, der trail hat alles was ein trail haben muss (meiner meinung nach).

wenn ihr irgendwelche speziellen infos braucht meldet euch einfach. ich war mit meinem norco sight untewegs (140mm) und das war voll in ordnung. in zonza kann man aber dank shuttle auch gut mit mehr federweg spaß haben 

cheers,
marc


----------



## albonafan (5. Juni 2017)

Das sieht echt klasse aus.
Gibt es denn eine HP für den Bikepark?


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juni 2017)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcsharck (5. Juni 2017)

http://www.altecime-freeride.com/ das hier ist die website, da kannst du dir einen überblick über die größe verschaffen. von meinen fotos sind allerdings nur die ersten 4 in dem bikepark, die anderen sind auf dem trail in calvi. wobei man im bikepark auch locker mehr gute fotos hätte machen können


----------



## TitusLE (5. Juni 2017)

Darf ich mich mal einklinken?
Ist Korsika auch was für den Hochsommer, sprich Juli/Anfang August? Oder ist es dort dann so heiß, dass an Radfahren kaum zu denken ist? Meine Kinder werden größer und haben keinen Bock mehr auf die Alpen. Und ich habe keine Lust auf reinen Strandurlaub


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juni 2017)

Locker 30 Grad halt, im Gebirge etwas weniger. Hätte aber trotzdem keine Lust mich bei 25 Grad durch die Macchia zu kämpfen, umschwärmt vom sanglier, Mücken, Bremsen und anderem Getier.


----------



## TitusLE (5. Juni 2017)

Hört sich prickelnd an 

Danke für die Info.


----------



## marcsharck (5. Juni 2017)

naja, ich bin auch schon im hochsommer auf elba radfahren gewesen. wichtig ist das man sich nicht zu lange touren vornimmt und früh morgens losfährt. bin damals dann immer um halb sechs oder so los. dann ist man oben bevor es richtig heiß wird  aber klar, warm ists trotzdem


----------



## pedale3 (6. Juni 2017)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Darf ich mich mal einklinken?
> Ist Korsika auch was für den Hochsommer, sprich Juli/Anfang August? Oder ist es dort dann so heiß, dass an Radfahren kaum zu denken ist? Meine Kinder werden größer und haben keinen Bock mehr auf die Alpen. Und ich habe keine Lust auf reinen Strandurlaub



Korsika zur Hochsaison? Die Hitze ist normal fürs Mittelmeer, würde mich nicht so abschrecken. Nur wird es sehr voll sein. Die ersten zwei Juliwochen gehen da vielleicht noch. Optimale Zeit für Korsika ist m.M. Ende Juni. 
Erwarte nicht zu viel fahrbare Trails, siehe vorherige Beiträge. Ansonsten gibt es fürs Bike super Landschaft, die sehr schöne Küstenstraße im Westen und Anstiege wie zB. den "Col de Vergio".


----------



## TitusLE (6. Juni 2017)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Optimale Zeit für Korsika ist m.M. Ende Juni.


Ich frage mal, ob meine Kinder 3 Wochen Sonderferien bekommen, damit ihr Vater bei guten Bedingungen biken kann


----------



## antidose (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir waren im Mai zwei Wochen auf Korsika. Ich möchte mich bei allen Teilnehmern dieser Diskussion bedanken, da ich hier sehr viel Input für die Recherche bekommen habe. Wir waren in Calvi, Porto und Corte. Zonza viel aus Zeitgründen leider hinten runter, aber man braucht ja Gründe um wieder zu kommen...

*Calvi
*
- XTRI Trails.
Am Ende der Woche in der wir da waren fand der XTRI Triathlon statt, daher waren die Trails bereits alle ausgeschildert. Die Trails sind ganz nett, um z.B. Abends noch ne kurze Runde zu fahren. Die Sandpisten die beim Hochfahren benutzt werden, können je nach Fahrtrichtung (hehe) auch gut mit nem Singletrailer und Kind befahren werden. Wer es gerne etwas härter mag: Von der Kapelle Notre Dame de la Serra geht in NO Richtung ein Wanderweg nach Calvi runter (S3).






- Küstentrails (Rother Bike Guide, Tour Nr. 32)
Schöne Tour mit schmalen Trails am Meer entlang auf die Landspitze westlich von Calvi. Geht auch sehr gut mit dem Singletrailer. Wir sind dann noch vor bis zum Leuchtturm "La Revellata" gefahren. Keine Ahnung, warum das im Rother Guide nicht mit beschrieben wird Rückweg nach Calvi übers Landesinnere auf Sandpiste oder alternativ den XTRI Trails runter.





-Bocca di Bonassa - Fango Bach
Wie hier schon mehrfach beschrieben: Traumtrail (11 km Abfahrt!). Ich bin von Calvi aus losgefahren und hab mich dann mit Frau und Kind am Fango Bach zum Baden getroffen und wieder nach Calvi zurückfahren lassen. Auffahrt zum Forsthaus Bonifatu ist angenehm, danach 1,5 h Rad tragen bzw. schieben bis hoch zum Sattel. Trail ist das flowigste, was ich während unseres Urlaubs gefunden habe...Auf dem letzten Abschnitt nach Tuvarelli runter (viele Absätze, wieder etwas gerölliger kann mans laufen lassen. Wanderer habe ich hier nur sehr wenige getroffen. Macht nicht den Fehler wie ich unten im Fango Tal weiter auf dem Mare e Monti zu fahren...blöde Idee... total unflowig, da andauern zu verblockt zum Fahren (1h für 3 km...). Besser auf der Straße runterrollen.





*Porto
*
- Aitone Wald (Rother Bike Guide, Tour Nr. 27)
Vom Aitone Forsthaus (Zwischen Evisa und Col de Vergio) aus über  Straße und Sandpisten zu einem Aussichtsberg. Geht gut mit Singletrailer. Abweichend vom Rother Guide würde ich aber die selbe Strecke wie die Auffahrt zurückfahren. Die vorgesehene Abfahrt ist eine stellenweise ziemlich steile Forstpiste...schnelle Höhenmetervernichtung halt. Auf der Rückfahrt nach Porto unbedingt zu den Naturschwimmbecken (Piscine Naturelle) gehen (auch wenns, vermutlich aus Haftungsgründen, offiziell verboten ist dort zu baden).





- Spelunca Schlucht / Mare a Mare
Hab mir am Tag davor den Mare a Mare ab Col de Vergio bzw. überhalb vom Naturschwimmbecken angeschaut. In dem Bereich den ich dabei gesehen habe (so ca. 500 m an beiden Stellen) sah es ziemlich verblockt und unspaßig aus. Von Porto aus kann man die Passtraße recht angenehm hochkurbeln. Ich bin ab dem letzten Abschnitt vor Evisa dann auf den Mare a Mare Wanderweg abgefahren. Der Abschnitt bis Evisa ist fast komplett fahrbar unten raus dann aber mehr ein breiter Wanderweg. Die Spelunca Schluch bin ich zu 90% gefahren, einige Spitzkehren bzw. sehr verblockte Stellen habe ich getragen. Hinterrad versetzen sollte man können, sonst hat man da keinen Spaß, denke das wird S3 sein? Im oberen Teil kaum Wanderer, im zweiten Teil (Nach der Brücke) aufgrund der "Bustouristen" natürlich deutlich mehr Verkehr. Aus Zeitgründen hat es nicht mehr hin gehauen am nächsten Tag noch vom Col de Vergio nach Calaccucia runter zu fahren.





*Corte
*
- Santa Lucia di Mercurio
Abfahrt auf dem Mare a Mare nach Corte. Technischer Trail, der bis zu den Bahngleisen top ist. Danach geht der Wanderweg teils ziemlich eingewachsen zwischen den Feldern und in einem engen Bachbett an den Rand von Corte. Der Teil ist ein bisschen ätzend, da man sein Rad ziemlich oft durch die gegen schiebt, ich habe vor Ort auf die Schnelle leider keine wirkliche Alternative als "Ausgang" gefunden.





-Asco Tal Rundtour (Rother Bike Guide Nr. 7).
Einfache Tour die wir mit dem Singletrailer gemacht haben. Die Abfahrt hatte dank sehr ausgewaschener Sandpiste fast schon Trail Charakter.





Fazit: Auf alle Fälle das Rad mitnehmen wenn man nach Korsika geht! Auf der ein oder anderen Wanderung findet sich auch noch reichlich Potential für weitere MTB Touren, wenn man bereit ist das Rad hochzutragen. Nächstes Mal rüste ich auf Tubeless um...die Macchia Dornen kommen leider überall durch.


----------



## Achtzig (7. Juni 2017)

Buhuhu!
Ich will hier weeeg!

Danke für eure Berichte! Nur erwacht jetztc so schlimm das Fernweh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sympho (7. Juni 2017)

Das liest sich ja langsam echt gut 
Da nehme ich auf jeden Fall mal mein Radl mit!
Danke!


----------



## marcsharck (7. Juni 2017)

Denke der Wanderweg in  Calvi ist der Trail den ich auch gefahren bin. S3 kommt gut hin meiner Meinung nach (S2-S3).

Mist, den Bocca di Bonassa hätte ich dann wohl doch auch fahren müssen. Naja , next time!


----------



## LaSophie (17. August 2017)

Hey Marc,
der Bikepark sieht echt gut aus. Was hat der Spaß denn gekostet?
Gruß, Sophie


----------



## marcsharck (18. August 2017)

hey sophie, 

ich weiß es garnicht mehr aber es war ja auch nur das shuttle was man dort zahlen muss. das war nicht viel! war wirklich super dort , vermiss es schon : ) wie gesagt, der ort ist auch total nett. wenn du noch infos brauchst sag bescheid !


----------



## LaSophie (18. August 2017)

Die Trails selbst kosten also nichts, sondern nur der Shuttle? Kann man die Trails denn auch ohne Shuttle fahren, gibt's Uphill-trails?


----------



## LaSophie (18. August 2017)

Noch ne Frage - wo gibt's denn genauere Infos zu den Touren? Konnte auf deren Seite nur eine Übersicht über die Downhilltrails aber nicht über die Rundtouren finden. Weißt du da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcsharck (18. August 2017)

man kann da auch einfach hochtreten. da führt eine normale straße entlang. 

zu den rundtouren am besten vor ort informieren, da ich kein französisch spreche konnte ich mit der seite eh wenig anfangen.
ein pärchen betreibt das ganze, die frau spricht super englisch!


----------



## LaSophie (18. August 2017)

Ach cool, vielen Dank dir!


----------



## sinucello (4. September 2017)

Bocca di Verghiu -> Albertacce


----------



## albonafan (4. September 2017)

Sieht sehr geil aus.
Gibts dazu nen GPS Track oder was bei strava?


----------



## sinucello (5. September 2017)

albonafan schrieb:


> Sieht sehr geil aus.
> Gibts dazu nen GPS Track oder was bei strava?


wenn du das Video meinst, Track habe ich keinen. Könntest du aber hier: https://www.facebook.com/corsicaridersvtt nachfragen. Ansonsten dürfte das nicht so schwer zu finden sein. Das Militärgebäude liegt direkt an der Strasse und von da aus könnte man bis zum Start hochgehen.


----------



## albonafan (11. Dezember 2017)

War hier schon jemand ganz im Süden (um Bonifacio) unterwegs? Gibts dort n paar Trails?


----------



## Achtzig (12. Dezember 2017)

Unser Vermieter fährt da mtb. Aber im Vergleich zum Rest der Insel ist der Süden eher flach, deswegen würde ich da eher einfachere, breitere Wege vermuten. Ich bin nur von Bonifacio zum Leuchtturm gefahren (neben der laufenden Freundin her), das hat den Eindruck aber recht gut bekräftigt. Kann natürlich trotzdem sein, das sich da einige Trail Perlen verstecken und wir einfach nur blind waren...


----------



## MTB Boy (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde

Der letzte Beitrag ist schon etwas her aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es meldet sich jemand. 

Ich fahre Ende des Monats nach Korsika in die Gegend von Bastia.

Da ich aus Branche komme habe ich von vielen bereits gehört das sich die Gegend super zum Enduro fahren eignet. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wo? Hat vielleicht jemand einen gps Track mit den schönsten Trails der Gegend.

Vielen Dank 
Lucas


----------



## clemson (5. Mai 2018)

https://issuu.com/fred.guidoni/docs/une_aventure_corse


----------



## Achtzig (5. Mai 2018)

Tolles 'buch'! Da will man gleich wieder hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Boy (6. Mai 2018)

Die Bilder sehen echt toll aus. 

Dennoch frage ich mich wo diese schönen Bilder entstanden sind.


----------



## albonafan (15. Mai 2018)

MTB Boy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde
> 
> Der letzte Beitrag ist schon etwas her aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es meldet sich jemand.
> 
> ...



Hi Lucas,

Check mal bei Strava die Beiträge in der Gruppe „Corse Enduro“. Da solltest Du was finden.

Gruß


----------



## cajus (22. Mai 2018)

Tag zusammen. Wir (=Familie) sind nächste Woche ebenfalls auf Korsika. Allerdings eher stationär am Cap Corse. Die "Corse Enduro" Gruppe  - so ich denn die richtige gefunden habe - scheint sich eher im Süden auszutoben. Da komme ich so schnell nicht hin .

Gibts am Cap Corse (Ostseite) irgendwas eher Enduro/Freeride lastiges? Oder soll ich besser das Rennrad mitnehmen für die Ecke? Die GPX-Tracks die ich bei den üblichen Portalen auftreiben konnte scheinen eher was CC Freunde zu sein.

Für Tips in der Ecke wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## offa (22. Mai 2018)

cajus schrieb:


> Tag zusammen. Wir (=Familie) sind nächste Woche ebenfalls auf Korsika. Allerdings eher stationär am Cap Corse. Die "Corse Enduro" Gruppe  - so ich denn die richtige gefunden habe - scheint sich eher im Süden auszutoben. Da komme ich so schnell nicht hin .
> 
> Gibts am Cap Corse (Ostseite) irgendwas eher Enduro/Freeride lastiges? Oder soll ich besser das Rennrad mitnehmen für die Ecke? Die GPX-Tracks die ich bei den üblichen Portalen auftreiben konnte scheinen eher was CC Freunde zu sein.
> 
> Für Tips in der Ecke wäre ich dankbar!


Wir waren Monte Negrini bei Moriani Plage. Schau mal meine Komoot Tour (nicht wundern, wir sind 2x die 400Hm runter, bergauf ist 400hm tragen) https://www.komoot.de/tour/t9701960?ref=atd


----------



## cajus (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo @offa , danke für Deinen Tipp. Wir sind noch ein klein wenig weiter nördlich auf einem Campingplatz, hört sich aber ganz nett an und ist ja auch entfernungstechnisch leicht machbar.


----------



## MTB Boy (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo @cajus, 

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche bist auch du in der nähe von Bastia. 

Wie du sicherlich gelesen hast bin auch ich Korsika unerfahren, kann dir aber aus recherchen und aus sicheren Quellen sagen das diese Region wohl perfekt zum Enduro und Freeriden ist. 

Ich bin bekennender Strava Feind dennoch habe ich nach einigen Tipps mal geschaut was die Community dort so fährt. Es scheint einige sehr schöne Trails in unmittelbarer nähe zu geben. 

Ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## cajus (24. Mai 2018)

@MTB Boy ja, wir sind ca. 45 Autominuten von Bastia entfernt. Ich habe mal kurz bei Strava geschaut, bin aber wahrscheinlich zu dumm für das Zeug. Die Heat-Map fand ich noch am hilfreichsten. Ausserdem habe ich ebenso wie Du zu Strava und Co auch eine sehr starke Meinung. Bei Themen wie Tourenplanung mag ich echte Karten und mache mir Gedanken wo es Sinn machen könnte das Radl raufzuschleppen. Habe zwei drei Sachen direkt in der Nähe vom Campingplatz identifiziert die gehen könnten. Schaun wir mal ob ich ein Buschmesser brauche...


----------



## cajus (10. Juni 2018)

So. Sind zurück. Leider war die Zeit zum Pfadfinden mit dem Bike etwas begrenzt, sodass ich maximal halbtags unterwegs war. Die gegebenen Tipps konnte ich entsprechend nicht verfolgen 

Wir waren auf dem Campingplatz bei Pietracorbara - also quasi ostseitig/mittig am Cap-Corse. Nach einigen Nieten (Dschungelbuch lässt grüssen) bin ich dazu übergegangen Wege hochzuschieben, um zu sehen ob's geht. War teilweise richtig nett - vorausgesetzt man steht auf schmale verblockte Wege samt Stolper-Bike-Einlage


----------



## Magalino (28. August 2019)

Wir machen nächstes Jahr endlich wieder Urlaub auf Korsika. Eine Unterkunft in Galeria haben wir uns schon reserviert. Vorfreude! Ich erinnere mich an tolle Badetage im Fangu-Bach. Diesmal muss aber das Bike mit. Zum Glück findet man hier im Forum fast immer gute Tipps. Danke an @antidose und allen anderen für Tourenbeschreibungen und Infos zwischen Calvi und Porto. Eins interessiert mich brennend: ist einer von euch mit dem Bike auf dem Capo d'Orto gewesen? Ich war vor ungefähr 10 Jahren auf diesem tollen Ausichtsberg über Porto, damals noch zu Fuß. Nach meinen Erinnerungen müsste eine Abfahrt gut machbar sein. Viel S2 mit wenigen S3 Einlagen. Passt das oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MForrest (4. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
im Mai 2022 waren wir unter anderem an der Ostküste von Korsika, auf dem Camping Calamar. Schöne Plätze unter alten Olivenbäumen, der Rest auch ganz net/gut.
Direkt im Hinterland gab es ca 10 ausgeschilderte MTB Routen von blau bis schwarz analog den französischen Wegweisern (zwei Kreise mit Dreieck). 
Den Plan von den Routen gabs bei der örtlichen Touristinfo.
An sonsten eher mau mit den Info's, selbst bei Komot waren die Vorschläge sehr übersichtlich.
RR fahren ist auch nur auf Nebenstrassen zu empfehlen, mit guten Reifen und viel Verständnis für rasende Korsen.
Viel Spaß wüscht Martin


----------



## clemson (4. Dezember 2022)

Photos: Biking The Undiscovered Mediterranean - Pinkbike
					

Journey through the lesser-travelled Corsica by bike.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Remstalhunter (4. Dezember 2022)

MForrest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> im Mai 2022 waren wir unter anderem an der Ostküste von Korsika, auf dem Camping Calamar. Schöne Plätze unter alten Olivenbäumen, der Rest auch ganz net/gut.
> Direkt im Hinterland gab es ca 10 ausgeschilderte MTB Routen von blau bis schwarz analog den französischen Wegweisern (zwei Kreise mit Dreieck).
> Den Plan von den Routen gabs bei der örtlichen Touristinfo.
> ...


Wir waren in der Nähe von deinem Campingplatz diesen August und hatten die MTBs dabei. Das von dir angesprochene Wegenetz fanden wir nicht so interessant. Die Tracks kann man hier runterladen https://www.vttincostaverde.com/
Wir sind danach ein paar andere Wanderwege gefahren, welche gemäß heatmap leichte Spuren gezeigt hatten. Allerdings musste wir da auch einiges schieben.
In der Mitte vom Urlaub hatten wir uns dann damit abgefunden, auf der Straße zu bleiben und hatten so für den Frühsport eine schöne Runde von1 1/2h mit einem tollen Bäcker in Cervione. Beim nächsten mal würde ich eher das RR oder Gravel mitnehmen. Die kleinen Straßen sind super, mega Aussicht und machen richtig Spaß. Die rasenden Corsen hatten wohl im August selber Urlaub, jedenfalls hatten wir keine bemerkt


----------



## MTB_Daniel (4. Dezember 2022)

Vor ein paar Jahren sind wir zufällig am Bavella Pass über eingerichtete Bike Strecken gestolpert. Fahrräder hatten wir keine dabei.






						Bike Park de Bavella - Ecole VTT - Pistes de VTT - Zonza - Corse
					

Le Bike Park de Bavella vous accueille au coeur du village de Zonza (Corse du Sud). A 1h30 d’Ajaccio, 45 minutes de Porto-Vecchio, 40 minutes de Propriano et 50 minutes de Solenzara, nous mettons à votre service : Un domaine de 28 pistes Enduro-DH pour tous les niveaux ; Différents circuits...




					www.bikepark-bavella.com


----------



## sinucello (4. Dezember 2022)

Hier: https://www.facebook.com/corsicaridersvtt
werden regelmäßig Tourenberichte eingestellt, mit denen man sich einen guten Eindruck davon machen kann, was man auf der Insel so fahren kann. Erfahrungsgemäß werden Tragepassagen in den Videos oft weggelassen. Die gehören meist einfach dazu.


----------



## bern (5. Dezember 2022)

sinucello schrieb:


> Hier: https://www.facebook.com/corsicaridersvtt
> werden regelmäßig Tourenberichte eingestellt, mit denen man sich einen guten Eindruck davon machen kann, was man auf der Insel so fahren kann. Erfahrungsgemäß werden Tragepassagen in den Videos oft weggelassen. Die gehören meist einfach dazu.


Danke für den link! Bissl was davon kenn ich schon, im schnellen durchschauen viele super Anregungen für 2A. Bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung, dass die lohnendsten biketrails in korsika die küstenwege "sentiere litoral" sind, die von bucht zu bucht führen, auch wenn hin und wieder tragepassagen dabei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinucello (5. Dezember 2022)

bern schrieb:


> die lohnendsten biketrails in korsika die küstenwege "sentiere litoral" sind, die von bucht zu bucht führen, auch wenn hin und wieder tragepassagen dabei sind.


die Vielfalt ist enorm. Mir gefallen gerade im Sommer die Berge zum Biken besser. Wir sind immer in der Gegend um Vivario. Da kann man vom "Le Chalet" aus eine Feuerwehrpiste parallel zur D69 hoch fahren. Die geht dann weiter bis oberhalb von Vizzavona. Dort kann man sich dann noch weiter hoch bis zum Bocca Palmente und hat dann einen super Wurzeltrail bis runter zum Bahnhof von Vizzavona als Abfahrt.


----------



## Remstalhunter (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich war dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auf Korsika und außerordentlich begeistert von der Insel und der Vielfalt. Was meint ihr, auf welchem Portal man außer der Facebook-Gruppe sonst noch sinnvolle Tracks von der Insel findet, auf die man sich auch verlassen kann?


----------



## bern (5. Dezember 2022)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auf Korsika und außerordentlich begeistert von der Insel und der Vielfalt. Was meint ihr, auf welchem Portal man außer der Facebook-Gruppe sonst noch sinnvolle Tracks von der Insel findet, auf die man sich auch verlassen kann?








						Topo Guide VTT
					






					www.vttour.fr
				



allerdings zt. mit vorsicht zu geniessen. die schwierigkeitsstufe "T5" steht meiner meinung nach für "komplett unfahrbar für jeden" ;-)


----------



## p100473 (5. Dezember 2022)

Super Link- und das für ganz Frankreich.
Biken ohne Restriktionen. Und mit a bisserl französisch bist du überall gern gesehener Gast.
Korsika bleibt für mich immer die Insel, auf der die erlegten Wildschweine an die Ortsschilder genagelt werden.... auf den ersten Blick grausam. Aber bei den vielen Esskastanien haben die wohl optimale Vermehrungsbedingungen....
Also ich sollte doch mal wieder hinfahren- werde mir die Touren im korsischen Hochgebirge mal näher ansehen. So klingt "Mt Incudine" sehr interessant. da war ich nur mal wandern (....im Schnee).


----------



## der Trixxer (6. Dezember 2022)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auf Korsika und außerordentlich begeistert von der Insel und der Vielfalt. Was meint ihr, auf welchem Portal man außer der Facebook-Gruppe sonst noch sinnvolle Tracks von der Insel findet, auf die man sich auch verlassen kann?











						Trouvez les meilleurs parcours VTT et VAE avec traces GPS - UtagawaVTT
					

Trouvez les plus beaux itinéraires VTT et VAE avec trace GPS.




					www.utagawavtt.com
				




Habe ich für Frankreich benutzt.


----------



## sinucello (6. Dezember 2022)

Hier ein aktuelles Video von einem Küstentrail im Südwesten:




Ungefähre Tourdaten: http://www.vttour.fr/topos/tour-de-senetosa,2561.html
Im Sommer sollte man sehr früh unterwegs sein, es gibt keinen Schatten. Auch wegen der Fußgänger.


----------



## Remstalhunter (6. Dezember 2022)

sinucello schrieb:


> Hier ein aktuelles Video von einem Küstentrail im Südwesten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da macht ja ein Mofa richtig Sinn 😁


----------



## bern (6. Dezember 2022)

sinucello schrieb:


> Hier ein aktuelles Video von einem Küstentrail im Südwesten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kenn die tour von süden aus, von tizzano. Da sind ein paar kürzere trage-passagen dabei, aber trotzdem sehr schön mit vielen einsamen buchten. Mein bisher leider noch nicht umgesetzter traum wäre ein overnighter von campomoro über den senetosa leuchtturm bis tizzano. Übernachtung an einer der buchten, zb cala di conca ( da sind wir vor 20 jahren öfters mit dem landrover runter). Absolut tolle und einsame gegend!

Ein weiterer schöner sentier litoral ist westseitig von bonifacio nach norden. Mit kurzen strassenstückerln kommt man bis zur baie de figari.

Oder im nordwesten in der desert d agriates. Kenn zwar nur stückerln beidseitig vom allrad- campingplatz "u paradisu" in saleccia, aber man kommt wahrscheinlich dem meer entlang quer durch von st. Florent bis ostricioni


----------



## bern (6. Dezember 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Super Link- und das für ganz Frankreich.
> Biken ohne Restriktionen. Und mit a bisserl französisch bist du überall gern gesehener Gast.
> Korsika bleibt für mich immer die Insel, auf der die erlegten Wildschweine an die Ortsschilder genagelt werden.... auf den ersten Blick grausam. Aber bei den vielen Esskastanien haben die wohl optimale Vermehrungsbedingungen....
> Also ich sollte doch mal wieder hinfahren- werde mir die Touren im korsischen Hochgebirge mal näher ansehen. So klingt "Mt Incudine" sehr interessant. da war ich nur mal wandern (....im Schnee).


Ich hab den incudine mit dem bike von süden aus als bbs tour probiert... abgesehen, dass ich oberhalb der asinau hütte in ein furchtbares gewitter gekommen bin, ist der weg leider grossteils zu veblockt...und ich bin von meinen heimrevieren einiges gewöhnt. 

Vielleicht ists vom plateau aus besser. Wäre zu probieren


----------



## Achtzig (6. Dezember 2022)

Ihr seid alle doof! Jetzt hab ich wieder Korsika Fernweh 😢


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportiva_84 (Dienstag um 12:24)

Hallo
Kennst jemand diese Touren und kann etwas dazu sagen? Taugen sie was?


			http://www.bikerides.at/pdf/Korsika_Ebook.pdf
		

Vielen Dank und Gruss


----------



## p100473 (Dienstag um 23:14)

Ich kenne jetzt beim Durchblättern nur Tour 1 zur Piobu Hütte. das ist ein Tag der klassischen Korsika Durchquerung von A. Zahn und schon mal ziemlich anstrengend aufgrund langer Schiebestrecke. 
Die Touren klingen jedenfalls interessant und wenn man TT auf Korsika (mit Camper) machen will, würde ich einige davon probieren.
Allein bei den Bildern siehst du, dass das Geläuf der Abfahrten ziemlich grob ist. Und man sollte stets im Auge behalten, dass Korsika absolutes Hochgebirge ist, wo Wetterumschwünge rel. schnell erfolgen können. 
Bis auf die Küstenregionen ist alles ziemlich einsam, oftmals nur Selbstversorger Hütten. ALSO immer alles dabei haben.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Sportiva_84 (Donnerstag um 08:11)

p100473 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt beim Durchblättern nur Tour 1 zur Piobu Hütte. das ist ein Tag der klassischen Korsika Durchquerung von A. Zahn und schon mal ziemlich anstrengend aufgrund langer Schiebestrecke.
> Die Touren klingen jedenfalls interessant und wenn man TT auf Korsika (mit Camper) machen will, würde ich einige davon probieren.
> Allein bei den Bildern siehst du, dass das Geläuf der Abfahrten ziemlich grob ist. Und man sollte stets im Auge behalten, dass Korsika absolutes Hochgebirge ist, wo Wetterumschwünge rel. schnell erfolgen können.
> Bis auf die Küstenregionen ist alles ziemlich einsam, oftmals nur Selbstversorger Hütten. ALSO immer alles dabei haben.
> Viel Spaß!


Danke für die Antwort! Gehe im August und versuche schon mal etwas zu suchen was es so gibt auf Korsika


----------



## Achtzig (Donnerstag um 09:16)

Soll da recht voll sein im august. Deswegen überlegen wir gegen Pfingsten zu fahren. Danke fürs teilen deiner Suchergebnisse! Und mach gern weiter wenn dir was übern Weg läuft 👍


----------



## p100473 (Donnerstag um 16:31)

Achtzig schrieb:


> recht voll sein im august


August auf keinen Fall: voll und viel zu heiß!
Es bietet sich Juni/A. Juli oder Sept/Oktober an.


----------



## Achtzig (Donnerstag um 16:43)

Ob das noch so is? Also klar wird august heiß sein, aber ob’s im September schon abkühlt? Wir hatten auf Elba im September auch noch 38 Grad 😓 
Aber viele sind halt an diese blöden Ferien gebunden 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

